# BFP IUI Friends,Bumps & Babes Part 29*



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies,over to you Minkey


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Jo - Hope op went well.

VIl - Wow that is marvellous news. Candy   LOL! Imagine!

Tomsmummy - oh hun, soz and hope the thyroid gets sorted. You feeling ok or very sad?

Donna - glad the water at night is getting things on track, sounds like a few more days at it and you'll be sleeping well too hun! 

Minkey - OMG  what a small world that is where i was brought up! My parents still live there. Fab place to be brought up. We are currently designing the marketing material (new logo, brochures etc) for IHS too which I'm guessing you will send Agatha to (2 of my niece's go there)? Good luck with house viewing and offers do hope it all comes together v soon.
Not sure where we will end up as still trying to sell ours. But we won't be far away from you if you end up where you wish - how exciting!
How's sickness now? You OK?

Kelly - oh my, more twins! I'm sure the levels are fine and you have one bouncing, sticky, bean in there! MMmmm maybe a girlie - cool!
Thanks for asking after us. Cold feeling better today ta, just onto a bit of a cough and snots still soz TMI! Iduna's seems a little better too, tooth getting close too isn't helping her, bless! House feels very empty and I am finding it hard to adjust without our cat here, such a long time with him, it will take a while.

Sarah - welcome and HUGE congrats!!!!!! Looking forward to getting to know you better - ask away hun!

Love to you all!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Kelly good luck with your levels today  

we have very snotty babes here and Callum is really grumpy poor love so we had a very bad night which eneded in DH bringing him into our bed which I hate so DH and I were grunpy with each other.
Ryan is continuing to do well in the night 7-6 last night with a dream feed at 8:30 as he refused his mil at bedtime.
Its hard to tell how Callum is doing as he is teething so more unsettled than usual.

Charlie - I know it wouldn't be the same and your could never replace your cat but have you considered getting another cat? might be good for Iduna?

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list for new thread! smcc - what is your EDD?

*BUMPS* 

Starr - EDD 11/10/07
Jed - EDD 23/01/08
Anne-Marie - EDD
Appleton79 - EDD 16/03/08
smcc - EDD 04/04/08
Minkey - EDD 07/04/08

*BABIES* 
*January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - wow yes small world, I will pm you with more specific detail! xx

smcc - Congratulations on getting 13 weeks & on your BFP!!!  You are just ahead of me - but I have only one in there! x

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

Welcome to the thread and congratualtions -  another twin mummy yea  

Donna x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday 
Megan

xxx​


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Moomin - sorry I didn't realise  

Megan Happy birthday I hope you have a lovely day   

Moo min I hope you have a lovely day to


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

[fly]   HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY MEGAN  [/fly]


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Happy 1st birthday Megan!!! 

Have a great day with mummy & daddy!

Moomin - enjoy your special day!

Love Charlie & Iduna xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Megan,have a lovely day xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello !!

Lady of leisure here!!

Minkey.. my c/section is 11th oct...    3 weeks to go....
Good Luck with the house hunting xx

Sarah.. welcome to the madhouse!!

Kelly.. so glad you've come to a decision... Hmm maybe another girlie.. or poor Lilly will be totally outnumbered!!  You might need that big bag of pink stuff back!!  xx

Donna sounds like you're cracking the night probs!! Keep up the good work xx

Charlie aww poor pussy cat.. I know how you feel though.. xxx

My dad's just left after putting up shelves/pics/etc in Bubba's room... Am off in a bit to titivate...  

Love to all

xxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Megan !!!
Hope you have a lovely day
     ​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGAN!!! *


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for the welcome! 
Minkey- My actual due date for 40 weeks is April 4th but my consultant said he would book me in for a c-section around 38 weeks on about March 20th. I was hoping for a c-section around 36 weeks as I'm not sure I'll get that far. Anyway, put 
whichever date you think!  When is your due date?  I read that you have been really sick. Hope that is getting a bit better now. I have been lucky as I hevn't been that sick at all.  Good luck for your nuchal test.  

Happy Birthday to Megan  - enjoy your day  

Kelly- hope those levels are good.

Must go- it's 7.45am here ( I live in Seattle) and must get my 7 year old ready for school or we'll be late (as usual!!).
Hi to all you others.

Sarah
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just putting my timberlands on for the 1st time in ages and i can't do the laces up!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

becasue your feet are swollen or becasue you cant reach?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Megan!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

smcc - I am due 9th April, but also expect a c-section so probably the end of March.  I have put the 4th April fo you & we can change it nearer the time when you know what is going on!  Yes I have been horribly unwell, it's called hypermesis.  I am having some good days now though (like today) so I am really hoping it is getting a little better.  I also had it with Agatha, so knew it would happen again.

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Kerys' op went well, they had to cut her akilies tedon in both her feet so that they can manipulate them back into position.  Poor love, she was as good as gold, didnt cry at all. 

Kelly - Good luck for today

Happy birthday Megan

Welcome Sarah

Minkey - glad your feeling a bit better.

Hi to everyone else im pushed for time again, hopefully i will be back before we go away on Monday.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

helloooooooo
i have news..havent had time to post on here, but have news on the friends thread...........

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OMG Keemjay I don't know what to say I am in tears  

I remeber you going through IUI and all teh pain you went through in the summer and to hear that little is yours I am just so happy for you and DH. Everyone on here is so deserving but you and DH OMG I just don't have the words

I can't wait to see what she looks like and to get to know her.

Keemjay you are a mummy   

Donna x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Kim,

I cant begin to express how pleased i am for you 
You have been thru so much - But what an outcome   

Love to you all 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

My levels have more than doubled today   phew!! I have got to call the hospital on Monday to book a scan for next week,will keep you posted

Kj-so happy for you hunny,have posted on friends hun   or should I say Mummy   

Jo-so glad the op went well.

Sarah-lovely to see you posting here hun.Huge congrats on your twin pregnancy,twins are the best thing ever!!!!!!! but hey Im buyist   Glad your nuchal scan went well too.

Moomin-hope Megan is having a fab 1st birthday hun  

Right must go cos I am knackered,did 3 hours cleaning at work today after rushing to hospital for my blood test,myfeet have not touched the ground 

Kelly x

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Kelly glad levels were fine, did you ask them about levels and twin pregnancy? can't wait for your scan I am so excitied  

Jo glad kerry's op went well what a star she is - enjoy your holiday

Boys were a nightmare yesterday screaming most of the day even through I had them drugged up to the eye balls   they slept well and seem happier today I hope it lasts casue me and DH are meant to be going out this afternoon, pesky teeth I hope they come through soon

Right better get breakfast sorted

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello KJ   

Wow what marvellous news MUMMY & DADDY at last!!!

Huge congratulations you deserve it so much.

Enjoy your shopping and preparing - your 'pregnancy / maternity leave' ! Before little is with you.

Cannot wait for more news and piccies.

You are a true inspiration to keep so strong through soooo much S***e! 

All my love, Charlie xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ I am sat here in floods of tears after reading your fab news. It must have been so difficult to keep it quiet but what a wonderful and happy surprise. You and dh must be thrilled I am so happy for you both and look forward to hearing all about your daughter.

Kelly glad to hear your levels are good.

Jo great news that the op went well. Bless her

Happy Birthday Megan hope you had a great day

Sarah congratulations look forward to getting to know you

Starr not long now, have you made a decision on a name yet?

Hi to Donna, Charlie, Candy. Minkey, and everyone else.

Well we are exhausted after entertaining 11 4/5 year olds today. Wow its hard work especially when some off them just didnt want to play games. Eeek!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks for all your lovely words guys  thinking i might be able to dip my toes in here again soon....

great news about your levels kelly 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for Megan's birthday wishes, had a lovely day thanks, been at my parents all weekend.  

Megan was thoroughly spoilt, and we had a party for her yesterday which was lovely, as the weather was superb so was able to be out in my parents garden all day.

Will post more in the week

xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - we can't wait to have you back here - are the intros this week?  You must be so excited!!

Well I have made it to twelve weeks, I am so happy to have got this far.  I am really nervous about the scan tomorrow though, much more than with Agatha.  I guess I am older and a very good friend of mine recently lost her baby at 22 weeks from a heart condition - really makes you think.  Fingers crossed this little one is all OK   

Minkey xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

WOW KIM!

[fly]   CONGRATULATIONS ON BECOMING A MUMMY   [/fly]

I am so pleased for you - sitting in my office blubbing. Enjoy all you preparations and your intros. You are going to be the best Mummy and Daddy and littlie is a lucky little girl. So glad that common sense prevailed.

Kelly - Glad that your levels are doubling well and lucky you getting an early scan. I am finding the wait 'til 12 weeks excrutiating!

Minkey - Good luck for your scan hon.

Starr - LOL at the Timby's. No long now hon.

Moomin - So glad that Megan had a lovely birthday. Hope you had a good time at your parents and got spoiled too!

Hello to everyone else.

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hay Everyone,

having a bad day today but wanted to wish Minkey all the best for her scan tommroow  

Kelly when is your scan hun?

Donna x x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Donna,

Is it still teething hon?

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I really don't know  

was up about 10 times in the night 4 with Callum and 6 with Ryan. each time they had a cuddle and went back to bed but being up every hour is hard and its been happening the last few nights and the boys are grizzly during the day. both asleep now but lately as soon as Ryan wakes up he is crying.
they are both really snotty and flush so assuming it is teething I am giving them medised but it doesn't seem to be doing much

Donna x x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Donna,

We had a bout of what we thought was teething that lasted for a week with Lola (still no teeth though) she had a high temp as well so we took her to the docs and he said 'dose her up' so she was on calpol every 6 hours with Ibuprofen in between and teething gel/powders when necessary. It seemed to keep her more comfortable.

We only found out the next week that it was tummy bug when DH and I were ill for a week while we were on holiday!

I know the tendency is to try not to give meds unless really necessary, but if it makes them more comfortable (and you get to catch up on some sleep) it is worth it -there is nothing  worse that seeing them miserable.

Hope things sort themselves out soon hon. If it is teeth they tend to move up for a few days then ease off for a bit.

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

they have been like this since about thursday so I hope it easer off soon.

your right about the meds, I didn't give them any yesterday as they seemed a bit better but I think I will keep giving them throughout the day to see if this helps. They both have 2 teeth each so have been through teething before but never at the same tiem and never this bad 

thanks 

Donna x x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

It may just be a cold or bug but it's so hard when they can't tell you what's wrong. 

Keep up the meds and hopefully if they eat and sleep during the day they will do better tonight. Hope you get a better sleep.

D x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just popping in quickly to say..........

Congratulations to Doods - thats lovely news. Well done  

KJ I'm still smiling   

Minkey - best of luck tomorrow

Kelly - Sounds like you're cooking well, whens the scan date then?

Moomin - lovely to hear Megan had a good birthday and that the sun was shining.

Donna - sorry to hear you are still having a tough time with the boys. The top teeth (if it is them) can be worse than the bottom ones. L has had 8 teeth for ages now but recently we have had teething signs again and its the molars this time and they can be right little bu**ers so am expecting trouble when they finally appear. Doods is right though keep the calpol/medised topped up until you notice the signs going. Acouple of days of it won't hurt. Good luck  

Sorry to those have missed xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya me lovlies

Well I deffo feel preggers,feel sick 24/7. Was hanging the washing out yesterday and saw a dead frog in my garden and swiftly deposited my cheerios on the grass    

My scan is on thurs afternoon,so I will keep you posted.Thanks for all the support,as ever I could not do it without you lovely lot. 

Moomin-glad you all had a good day babe.

Minkey-wohoo well done babe,its a weight off after that 12 weeks isnt it.Sorry about your friends loss,its understandable that its on your mind hun.   loads of luck for your scan tomorrow hun.

Donna-aww hun sorry to hear your littluns are still off it. I remember the teething well with Oli and I am dreading it with Harry and Lilly. Remember to keep giving the calpol,it wont harm them,a good dose of that and infant nurofen before bed should help.Could be ths horrible bug thats doing the round too.Lilly has been really unsettled,both me and Michael are walking zombies after this weekend.

Kj-still buzzing after your news,showed Michael and he is well chuffed for you too.

Starr-you enjoying your maternity leave hun.

Sorry got to go cos Lilly is screaming

Kelly x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Quick post, sorry!!

Donna - try medised at night time, you need your sleep as do the boys. It is paracetamol and antihystamine and if you still need brufen, they can still have that too. It drys up the snot that annoys them as they struggle to sleep. 

Kelly - I'm sorry bit I did giggle about the frog, poor you! Travel sickness bands??


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Just a quik one to say..

Minkey 
Good luck tomorrow. 
Well done to get to 12wks mark!
You know you will be well informed and I'm sure by the end of tomorrow you will be wondering what all the worry was about as i hope all is well. But sorry for your friends loss, we can never take anything for granted, as well I know! 
ARC www.arc-uk.org can help should you need any help with Nuchal figures (i can help a bit too if you needed). Bu sure all will be very clear cut and tickityboo.
Are you off to Fetal med london? Oh prob a good guess at the sex then? - fabbo!

Love Charlie xx

PS hope wkend was a success.

Post contains unconfirmed/external link - Fertility Friends not responsible for content


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck for the scan Minkey  

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck Minkey let us know how you get on


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Minkey - Good luck will be thinking of you


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello  

All well at the scan - my risk for downs is as low as it can be for my ripe old age of 35 (1 in 4000 & something).  Baby is absolutely fine, with all it's bits in the right places.  We are over the moon.  I will now put myself on the EDD list as it is real & actually happening!

Thanks for all of your wishes, they are really appreciated - Charlie - we did go to the Fet Med Centre but didn't ask about the sex of baby!

We had an offer accepted on a new house too so it really is a new chapter in our lives.

Minkey xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news minkey..all good stuff happening for you  

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Minkey - Fab news on scan, marvellous news on house!! Fellow Suffolk oldie then - Ripe old age my A***e!?!      

Enjoy the fab emotions and excitement mummy again eh!!!  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Are we all watching Bringing Up Baby on Channel 4 right now then? he he!

Charlie xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Great news Minkey xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

who watched bringing up babay? I can't beleive the sergant major women - leave your baby outside to cry - yea right?
did you see the lady that had twins? she had her twins at the same hospiaal I did and I often saw her at antenatal being filmed etc but did know what for only that it was for channel 4 - I was shocked when I saw her last night  

Boys full of cold now so I am thinking it may be a cold bug and not teething - but hay who knows
Ryan seems to be a little better but Callum is worse today so giving music group a miss today

Donna x x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Minkey - so glad the scan went well and you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy now and great news about the house too.

Kelly - LOL at the cheerios. crystallised ginger helped me last time - might be worth a try.

Donna - Sorry to hear about the boys colds but at least you know what it is now (and hopefully teething won't be so bad). Haven't seen bringing up baby - should I watch it or is it just going to show me what I'm doing wrong?

Question for all you ladies - all the literature says baby should be having milk out of cup by 1 year. Lola has water from a cup with her meals but will only drink milk from a bottle (don't blame her as it stinks). Were/are yours off bottles by 1?

Another question - my friend is PG and had a high risk due to fluid at her nuchal scan. She has had a cvs and is waiting for the results - any good experiences that you know of? Please send her lots of    .

Thanks,

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Doods - Megan is still having her milk out of her bottle - does that make me a bad mum


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Moomin, Not liking the xmas ticker - I dont need to know how close it is  

Doods, with the milk in a bottle thing, I think that they reccomend a cup becasue it is better for babies teeth especailly with juice becasue a bottle floods the teeth and gums it is bnad for teeth to drink juice from a bottle.
I think water and Juice out of a bottle is fine as these aren't bad for teeth.
I know the teat usn't great for teeth and some literature says it will make them bucked etc but I think that will only happen if there is a bottle in there months 24/7

Basically I think Milk out a bottle is finr mine still have milk in a bottle

Moomin you are far from being a bad mum hun

Donna xx x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Oh well Moomin - looks like we'll be bad Mum's together hon. I don't see Lola giving up her bottle for anything. Tried her with a cup yesterday and she threw a hissy fit   . It's not like she has any teeth to rot yet anyway.

Donna - That's what I thought about milk but I think it was the birth to 5 book I read it in. I'm sure it's not the end of the world but might be a problem if she's like my v spoiled neice who still had night time bottle when she was 5   .

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

In my last post I said I think water and Juice out of a bottle are fine I meant to say Water and Milk as these wont rot teeth  

Doods don't worry I don't see a problem with milk out of a bottle - throw that book away   

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jacob still has his milk from a bottle, I should have given him a cup when he moved from breast milk but he needed some sort of comfort, I have tried giving him milk in a cup, but he drinks so little, that I stick to bottle, i know the guidelines say 12months, but hey I am mummy  I guess if I kept on with the cup he would drink more, but hes never been that fussed about milk, he may not.


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Morning all! Well it's still morning for me  

Minkey- great news about the scan. It's so good to see at this stage isn't it as they look like proper babies now. 

Kelly- good luck for your scan  

Moomin- love the new ticker !!  I am soooo looking forward to Christmas although it will be a bit strange this year as we are staying here (in America) and won't see any family as I don't want to fly at that stage. So it will be a quiet one with just the 3 of us but at least we will be in our own house for a change- first time in 10 years!!

Donna- sorry your two are not sleeping so well. You sound like you are coping so well though with twins- you will have to give me loads of tips  

I haven't been feeling too good this week- have been having dizzy spells- is that normal Also had a bit of a tummy bug on Monday. I have lost about 3kg since becoming pg- did anyone else lose weight? How did you manage Minkey with being so sick? did you manage to eat anything?  I haven't really been sick but just haven't been eating as much as normal.

As for the debate on bottles vs cups- my son wouldn't ever take milk from a cup. He had his bottle until he was about 3 when he suddenly didn't want it any more. His teeth are fine. He would take water and juice from a cup but not milk. Just do whatever suits you- 12 months is only a rough guideline. Those books are what should happen in a perfect world not real life!!! 

Well, better go and get dressed.
Hi to everyone else.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

smcc - yes I have lost lots of weight, I haven't had a proper meal in weeks to be honest.  It doesn't matter too much as long as you are keeping liquids down.  The baby takes all the nutrients it needs from you so does not suffer - it is you who will suffer not the baby - you should see me I am drawn & pale & my skin is awful, really spotty & dry - I look like a glue sniffer at the moment as the skin around my nose is terrible.      If you are not being sick that is great, don;t worry about eating abit less - you can soon make up for it when you feel better. x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Thnaks everyone for your feedback on the bottle -v-cup debate. I am feeling reasurred that I don't need to keep trying the cup.

Just wanted to say   to KJ for today. Have fun with littlie and can't wait to hear all about it.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Kelly - good luck with your scan!

Minkey - all going good? House gonna move quick?  Sickness all improving? BTW an old PH?

KJ- wow good luck and enjoy your day!

Doods - bottle / cup i think it is new idealist guidelines, Jeanette on HV thread is still giving her girl mollie a bottle but has to advise to use a cup! So it HV aren't all that worried then use your gut instinct! Iduna's still BF but has BM or water from a doidy cup if needed and at meals etc. But equally will take a bottle. They get attached and have fads don't they so go with the flow eh?
Re: your friends CVS - obviously i lost Willow to Down's and later had Iduna,  not all high Nuchals end with a negative reason, can be other causes hun. Strongly advise she contacts ARC (antenatal results and choices) for support in this tough time. Lots of love to her and all her family and friends going throught this with her. A Very stressful time i know but I pray it has a happy ending.  

Sarah - hope that sickness gets better soon!

Jo - Hope lil one is recovering well.

Love to all I've not mentioned,

Charlie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Not sure if I ever told you that things have really improved with Lucas, he is no longer screaming in discomfort in the early hours and although he still has colicy crying in the evenings, we have often settled him by 9.30 rather than 11.30 ! although the Dr wasn't so sure baby gaviscon would be strong enough, but had to be 1st point of call, I think its done wonders, ever that or just coincidence who knows   ...... when ever I say or type things though it normally tempts fate ! ... both boys have chicken pox, they appeared yesterday on J as acouple of spots and by the evening he had lots, today hes covered and its just day 2 .... Lucas has a couple of blister like spots one on his head and one on his back and a few red spots that look like they will turn to blisters, but hopefully he will have it very mild, not looking on internet yet, but does anyone know if they have chicken pox that young if they get it again ? 

Minkey glad scan went well.

Sarah I think dizzy spells is normal, but i would still mention it when you see the gp/midwife

Love to all Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Everywhere I look says its very rare to get chicken pox under age of 1 as they have mothers immunity, no where says if they will get it again ><


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Candy,

I am not an expert but I know of lots of babies under the age of one that have had chicken pox (I rana baby unit in a nursery) as for having it again I don't think anybody generally gets again becasue you are then immune to it after having it but having said that it is possible to have it again but I think it is rare

Don't know if that helped any

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw poor spotty boys candy..at least its over and done with, its easier when they arent so able to vocalise or localise pain/discomfort..by age 4/5 they whinge and scratch alot more. babies can def get it under 1, seen it loads, depends how bad they have it, as to whether they get it again i think

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just want to wish kelly all the best for her scan this afternoon - thinking of you hun

xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Best fo luck for your scan Kelly and wishing you all the best today KM can't wait to hear from you both

Donna x x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

KJ

Hope it's going well today.  

VIL
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Kelly 

Hope the scan went well hon - is it twins?

Dx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - thanks for the text hun !  

He he  I know I know I know !!!!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - yes it is an old PH - how did you know that x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Oh Moomin that's not fair!   Glad it's good news anyway.

Candy - So glad that Lucas is doing better with the gaviscon but not so good about the chickenpox. It is supposed to be better if they get them young though. When my neighbours 2 year old had them all her friends were bringing their kids round to get it!

Charlie - thanks for the info and   for my friend, She just got a call (a day earlier than expected) to say that the CVS result was good. Unfortunately she now has to wait and see whether she needs an op to remove a huge cyst on one of her ovaries   .

Are you and Minkey speaking a special southern language?  

Dx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh Moomin thats not fair, I'm dying to know.......................


come on Kelly


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Candy - glad Lucas is much better with the Gaviscon. Sorry Chicken Pox is with them both, as Doods says best to get it over with. Are they both OK with it or is J bad and Lucas mild?

Minkey - mmmm we Suffolk peeps have special powers! Few things you said lead me there. V Exciting as that is a lovely one hun!

Doods - fab news on CVS result. Hope Op issue resolves for the +ve   for her. 
Yes Language is broad Suffolk I do believe   !!!!!!!

Kelly - come on love!!

Bringing up baby - wow that 1950's mentor woman is going to scar me for life (and scare me too!) !! a friend of a friend is the Canadian Continuum women. 
I felt the Continuum mentor lacked some oooomph, she seems a bit inexperienced and lacks the confiction and passion and knowledge of the others which is a shame. Be interesting to see how it pans out over the next few weeks.
Donna - Small world eh!?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly and Kim - we need news please!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

What are Kelly and Kim trying to do to us..........................................


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

i am sure kelly will be on later       or if not tomorrow


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

TOMORROW!!!!!!   There will be no finger nails left on anyone by then!

Then again, maybe Kelly needs until tomorrow to get over the shock.........


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to gate crash 

Was just looking for news from Kelly !!! 

Looks like I will have to wait a bit longer !!

T xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

No way Kelly, how can you do this to us, you too moomin, Kim xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks guys, Jacob has it bad, but I guess better than it would be if he was older, all in his mouth his eyelids etc, still not got him down yet tonight, but in the day hes been on good form, I think friday/saturday he will peak, day 3/4.... Lucas has about 6 blisters and about 10more little pink spots which I am guessing will be up by tommorow, so in comparison hes got it pretty mild.

Must go sort out supplies for middle of night Cx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well just popped on for news of Kelly and Kim and now very dissapointed. Where are you girls fancy keeping us in suspense.

Minkey so glad the scan went well

Candy glad colic is better Gaviscon is wonderful stuff, sorry to hear the boys have pox though. Tom did have it twice but both times really mildly. Its definately good to get it out of the way while their young

Sorry got a bit lost with some of your posts think I am a bit dim.

Charlie I cant believe the woman on Bringing up baby, cant imagine people paying her £1000 a day for that dreadful advice. She was scarey...


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry guys, we got back bit later than expected, the pushchair had arrived so we had to have a play, then my  mum came over.....

well we had a fantastic 3 hours..an hour longer then we were meant to but it was all going so well. Littlie opened the door for us which was really lovely. she is still dinky but very steady on her feet, she does a really cute squat when she bends down to play with her toys. she was ever so friendly, didnt bat an eyelid really, we just sat down and played and she bought us toys over. we had taken a new toy for her ..a tractor with animals to put in and music.she really seemed to like that and did lots of dancing to the music. she kept handing the toys to me and dh and we had to keep remembering to say 'give it to DADDY ' instead of using our names..it was wierd at first but we soon got used to it. she's quite a performer and likes to do things and then take a sneaky peek to see if anyones watching! best moment was when she said 'mummy' and 'daddy'..she doesnt really understand the words but she can def say them clearly! i got it on video so we keep watching it over and over! she can say uh-oh (telly tubby style) la-la, baby, bubbles, and an assortment of other 'words'
she has a smile that lights up her whole face and a cute little laugh.
so day one was a success! the foster mum is certain intros are going to be no trouble as she is such a sociable litle thing and used to being with lots of different people. its 2 weeks yet till we bring her home so we have a long tiring time ahead of us yet. we're popping in early eve tomoz for a peek before bed and then having dinner at the Fc..not in the plan but thought it would be nice to do as we havent met foster dad yet. intros proper start sat....we bring her to our house for the first time next thurs, cant wait!

right got to get to bed as am knackered..and brewing a cold 

kj <-- smitten


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - so glad all went well today, have been thinking of you.  You will be bringing your little girl home before you know it and then you will be able to enjoy life as family - and start planning for CHRISTMAS !!!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

How wonderful to feel your happiness bubblin out of your post 

I am almost in tears - thinking what a lucky little girl she is to be gaining such a wonderful Mummy & Daddy 

xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Kim thats just fantastic,you both deserve this happy ending so much,its going to be the best CHRISTMAS ever!!!!!!!


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

KJ

So glad everything went so well for you all today!  2 weeks are going to fly by for you and soon your daughter will be at home with you both where she so clearly belongs!

A x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

OH KJ it all sounds really wonderful.  What a gorgeous little girl you are getting.  It must be really weird calling yourselves Mummy & Daddy and it sure it makes you burst with pride.  Two weeks is not long really, I hope it geos really quickly for you.  Sounds like the fc's are really nice too.  Keep us posted.  As the others say Christmas is going to be so great for you!!

Kelly - where is your news?!

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ,

That is fantastic sounds like it couldn't have gone any better  
Littlie sounds just gorgeous you must be so proud

Well done mummy and daddy

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

c'mon kelly i posted my news, wheres yours?
perhaps its more twins and she's fainted with shock?

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

kim so happy


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll text Kelly and see if I can get her to post her news


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have had a text back from Kelly and she will try and post this afternoon


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks moomin  

I can stop logging on every 5 mins then and get dressed


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats madness Moomin how can you keep it from us


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I would love to tell but think I might get told off


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ - what a wonderful post. I welled up when I read the bit about "give it to daddy", really brings it home doesn't it? I would have been bawling! Can't believe she will be home with u in 2 weeks - it will fly by. So happy for you.

Kelly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ooohh i am so excited about kellies news,

is it 2? is it 2? I need to know,

I am beginning to think it might be  

I am feeling really yuck today, boys are being a handful lately - is it just there age? I am so run down so need cheering up - cum on kel

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It might be 1, could be 2 or even 3   

I am not telling


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

3        I think poor Kelly would have passed out

my bet is still 2


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

As long as everything is okay - Then i guess we can wait for anymore news  

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

you're enjoying this aren't you moomin


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning KJ

Ahhh! What a wonderful happy post to start the day   Sounds like you all had a lovely afternoon yesterday. It feels like your ready to burst with pride and happiness   The foster family sound really nice and I am glad to see them making these couple of weeks as easy as they can for both you and littlie. Time will fly and she will be home with you before you know it. 

Mummy & Daddy - how wonderful to finally hear those words  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

so where kellys news of scan then??anyone any idea yet?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Still no Kelly news 

How cool would that be though to have a singleton, twins and then triplets    Well maybe not !!

Can't wait to red her news.

T xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well sorry to butt in on this thread but found out about kelly then saw that she had a scan on this thread and youre waiting for the news.amazing falling pg after not long having twins.wish i was in that position


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I know but I am not telling


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well i think twins or tripets


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Kim - Fab news. All sounds so wonderful! Do hope you can start to believe it now MUMMY & DADDY! glad you have some more meetings with the whole family and so understand littlies life more. You are gonna be such fabulous parents and it all starts so so soon! Yiipppeee!

Love Charlie xxx

PS - Kelly ,come on then!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Does Kelly now what she is doing to us  

Come on kelly.........................

Singleton, twins then triplets would be fab


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello girls!

Sorry to drop in uninvited, but I just had to say "Come on, Kelly!!!" all this watching and waiting is driving me mad - we just want to know how you got on (and how many   )

Hmmmm, triplets, now there's a thought...... 

Krysia xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ITS ME !!!  

I am ssssoooo sorry I have not been on.Here are my very valid reasons

1) My a$$ did not touch the ground yesterday after the scan and I was exhausted and felt really   and went to bed as soon as the babies and Oli were in bed.

2)Was late getting ready this morning for school so I had to get a friend to take Oli  

3) I had to get to the docs with Harry and Lilly  first thing this morning as it was their jabs and they have both been full on since I got home as they are both teething  

So I bunged them in the puschair and sent Michael off with them to get Oli,so here I am


I have to say you lot have made me laugh so much,seriously you need to read back,your all nutters and I love ya

And Moomin-what a tease    

I am printing these last couple of pages to make me smile when I need it.

Ok

Scan went very well,we have 1 yes 1 little bean with a little ticking heart in exactly the right place    All is well and no I didnt faint   

Thankyou all so much for thinking of me,it means so much    

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj

I was smiling ssooo much reading how well it went for you with Littlie!!!!! I was welling up just reading it hun. You so deserve to hear those words MUMMY AND DADDY !!!

Just think in 2 weeks you will have your fab little family   over the moon for you hun!!!

Kelly x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well done kelly  

hayley


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news Kelly 

  We were all so sure you were going to go for the 1, 2, 3 !!!

Congratulations on the 1 healthy bean !!! 

T xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - me a tease no never !!!  But it kept everyone guessing !!!


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh Kelly, fantastic news!!!!  

Also KJ - have to say, your post about yesterday's visit made me feel so emotional - god, how did it feel hearing Mummy and Daddy coming from your little angels mouth Most of us have to wait months for that little gem!!! So happy its happening for you are long last.....you must be pinching yourself constantly! 

Krysia xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just the best news Kelly,see you wait years for one and then three come along


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Kelly,

Fab news hun - congratulations  

I felt sure it would be twins as you are feeling so sick, maybe the other one was hiding and you wil find out at 12 weeks  

Well done and here is to a healthy 7 and half months  

Donna x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OI DONNA WATCH IT !!!   

Funny you should say that actually,when the sonographer found bubs I asked if its deffo just one and  she did actually say "well its a little early" no stress there then !!!  

How are you today hun ??

Struthie- lol. I reckon we will call it BUS !!!!

Thanks all so much again   It feels so weird to be having all these congrats so soon after the twins,I feel like I dont deserve it if that makes sense.

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thank goodness you posted before i left, you bad girl keeping us all waiting  so glad its just one, i dont think i could have coped with you having another 2  lol at one hiding donna 

right off now to get a little sneaky peeky at our precious one before she goes to bed, looking forward to getting to know the foster carers properly

been playing with ther empty pushchair all day 

thanks for all the lovely messages loves ya all 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Awww Kj I wish I was a fly on the wall so I could see you so happy. I remember getting Olivers puschair before he was born and putting my nieces doll in a sleepsuit and strapping it in.Mental I am  lol


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ
Your post made me   
How fantastic this all is & the words mummy & daddy mush have just melted your heart   So pleased all went well, didn't doubt it for a minute. Littlie will be home very soon       
Take care & enjoy.........

Erica      

PS - Oh nearly forgot      for forgetting your mates on the friends thread!!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ,

I can;t get my head round all this so god knows how you and DH feel.
You have a puschair in your house          

Have fun putting your daughter to bed tonight, I am bursting with happniess for you

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Kelly,

we had a set of twins at the nursery where I used to work and apparently there mum didn't know she was having twins till the said 'oh there is another one' in the delivery room  

so watch out she could be hiding      

How many weeks are you now? when will your next scan be - 12 weeks?

Donna x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Donna

Are you out to raise my blood pressure or something    I must admit I will be a little nervous when it comes to my 12 week scan    I am around 7 weeks  

Kelly

Just gonna see if I can add anothe rticker to my signiture


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh nice ticker Kelly - fab fab news about your scan!!

KJ - hope you had a lovely time putting littlie to bed, they are soooo cute when all sleepy.

Well a huge day for me - I WENT OUT - the first time in many many weeks I went out with Agatha in the car to meet my sister!!!  I really have felt good today, long may it last    

Love to you all,

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wohhhooooooo Minkey!!! Well done hunny

Theres no stopping you now eh!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Kelly -   to you all on your little bean!  Have to agree with Donna - really thought there might be 2 - maybe there still is     Really pleased for you!

KJ - Hope you have a lovely evening with your little girl 

Amanda x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

YAY! Congratulations Kelly and Michael  - if it's another boy you can call him BUS ter!!! 

KJ - enjoy your evening. Sounds like it's just going perfectly hun.  I am over the moon for you both! Lovely to hear your excitement....you'll be trying out the buggy for real any day I think! 

Candy - hope Lucas and Jacob are on the mend. Poor little things....  

Glad you're feeling better Minkey. 

 to Moomin, Erica and all you mums and mums-to-be's....
Molly
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Kelly I am only winding you up hun, love the new ticker i think you are going for the world ticker record  

Minkey I bet it felt great to be out, long may it continue    

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ I am so happy for you both. Hope you are enjoying putting your daughter to bed.   

Kelly at last!! Congratulations and love the ticker

Moomin you tease

Minkey so glad to hear you are feeling better

Donna think I olivia is catching the teething/ cold bug to as she has screamed all week.Sorry to hear you are having a bad time and hope things improve

Anyone heard from Starr?

Candy hope the boys are feeling better

Charlie how are things?

Hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Doods only just spotted that its your birthday today-kept that quiet didnt you ??








Donna-I thought that about my tickers too  I know your only being daft about the twin thing,scary thing is its possible  can you imagine eh??!!

Molly-Had to laugh at Buster  we did have a laugh the other day though cos we said if it ws twin boys we would call them Tom and Dick (Richard) cos we already have Harry  Can you imagine us shouting "Tom ,Dick and Harry " in public!!

Starr-hope your ok hun,hope your quiet cos your resting !!

Kelly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Candy how are Jacob and Lucus?

Keemjay How was last night can't wait to here all about it. W


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

No sure what happend there  

As I was saying Keemjay when will you be seeing littlie again?

Kelly are you still floating on cloud 9? you seemed very happy last night  

When is Starrs section? was it the 11th?

Belated Birthday wishes to you doods  -  I had no idea, hope you had a nice day

Can I ask you all a question - At 10 months what were your babies sleeping patterns at night?

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, this morning Lucas has lots of spots for a little baby, one at the edge of his eye which is horrid and about 15 on his head, quite a lot on his body, yesterday he only had few few really, but then he did have the little red dots that then turn.... believe it or not, hes literaly slept through the night the last two nights and only been a little bit grizzlier in the day result ! 

Jacob on the other hand has it so bad, hes finding it impossible to sleep, those of you whose kids have had it or looked after kids will know, I honestly never knew it was so bad, a friend has twin girls and the first got it with just 7 spots, the sister caught from her and was covered so it does effect different kids in different ways, but its really not nice, so glad they have it now and won't remember how bad it is and glad its the weekend.

We were off to the cheese festival today, but no chance

I think at 10months J went down aboout 7.30 and had a feed around 4 then back till 7, donna how are your boys doing now ?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Candy,

Thats almost what the boys are doing so I feel reassured that it is normal thanks.
The only time they don't go back to sleep after there 4am bottle is if the see each other  

Wow Lucus is dealing with is spots well long may it continue, Poor Jacob though his he desperatly scrtaching? I think Cool baths are meant to help with the itching and scratch mittens for Lucus may help if he is itching?
You have probably thought of those things already but can't think of anything else to help  

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Donna, not thought of scratch mittens for lucas, but luckily he doesn't seem to be itching, but will find some out just incase, nottried a cool bath either, thanks.

i can imagine the boys wnating to play at that time 

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Glad I could help

My 2 are terrors if they see each other thenwe have giggles and chatter   it is nice but not at 4 in the morning  

Off to work tonight -  I don't think I told you guys that I am an ann summers rep, it great fun 

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw sorry that the pox is so bad candy  i think bicarb of soda in the bath is meant to help itching.calamine lotion too.
the first few days are horrid for them but they should scab over by 5 days and then not so itchy. try not to go crazy being housebound 

well last night was lovely, bit of a stressful journey (we're gonna be soooo sick of the m25 soon ) took us 2 hrs ugh. anyway, thankfully littlie was still up so we had a nice play, then helped with her bath, put pj's on and watched while the FM put her to bed. then had a thoroughly nice evening with the FM and FD, such lovely people and they are so sure littlie is right for us, they say she is friendly to everyone but they think she has def warmed to us quickly. my heart melts when i see dh with her..he is such a natural  he did a poo-ey nappy whicch was a challenge as she's a right wriggler but he managed fine in the end
today we did 10-2 so lots more playing, lunch and then i put her down for her afternoon sleep.she cried  but only for a minute....
tomorrow we're doing the afternoon and hopefully if nice we'll go out with the family for a walk/feed ducks or something. then mon we'll take her out by oursleves  

off to see dh's um and dad now to shpw them video etc as they havent seen any yet..then a nice quiet evening in

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Kim, I did hear about that in the bath, but wasn't sure will try it .....Lucas' spots are doubling, poor thing, hes very unsettle dthsi afternoon, just taking the boys to the park, if anyone is there we will walk up through the fields, although its a bit damp or pop to he allottment, so glad you have a good relationship with the fc's sounds like a full on weekend, damm that m25 !

Cx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well.  I'm shattered and not managing to keep up with FF very well at the minute.

Just popped in briefly tonight and I can't believe what I've missed.

KJ - fantastic news.  DH has just asked me why Im typing with a goofy smile on my face and it's because I've been reading your news.  You sound like you're having such a fabulous time getting to know your little girl - not long until she's with you now.

Kelly - brilliant scan news lovey!

I promise to come back soon, but I'm off for a bath to ease my back.

Love Billie xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello Lovelies,

Kelly - so glad to hear that the scan went well. Hope there are no surpises at the 12 week scan but you do know how babies like to play peekaboo   .

KJ - Sounds like you and DH are having a whale of a time with littlie and so glad that it is all going so well. Enjoy today and I hope the weather is good to you.

I had a lovely birthday. Didn't do anything special in the day as Lola had swimming lesson in the morning and I wanted to make sure she had a decent sleep in the afternoon. MIL cam over and babysat and Dh and I had a night away. I thought we were going to the nearest travel inn but had booked a lovely country house hotel so it was bliss! On Saturday Lola had her first girlie night in when we stayed at friends house and caight up with lots of friends so had a busy one!

Moomin   for being such a tease! 

Hello to everyone else.

Dx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Forgot to say

Bringing Up Baby - One of the aforementioned friends is a journalist and did an interview with the sargeant major lady. Apparently she had never heard of the methodology before doing the program (but does have lots of experience of looking after babies with lots of TLC). She is going along with it 'cos they needed someone to and she might as well get the dosh! Apparently she is really nice.

   to bloomin TV producers - Lies, Dam*ed, lies.

Dx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

It's yet another flying visit I'm afraid but I had to say....

KJ - I am so delighted for you and DH (and Littlie).  It sounds like it's going perfectly and she sounds so cute.  It sounds like she's really comfortable with you.  It'll be lovely to be on your own with her.  So chuffed for you.

Kelly - Ha ha ha - you kept us wondering!  Congratulations again.  

Candy - poor you with two poorly boys.  At least you'll be able to tick off chicken pox.

We're fine even though poor old Bertie is still teething (it sounds like he's in good company).  Any top tips on cleaning baby teeth?  He loves sucking and chewing his tooth brush but he's not willing to let me clean his teeth.  

Lots of love to everyone else

VIL
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everybody peeps

Sorry I havent been on much,im knackered and bogged under with loads of little jobs lately-none of them are finished either   and Lilly and Harry are full on cos they are both(yup you guessed it) teething and also abit nadgy after their jabs the other day.

We have started getting papers on four bed houses eeeek .dont know how we will afford it and I dont really want to have to move but we really have no choice cos of lack of space and also I really dont think I could deal with having an extension,its just too much me thinks.My sis had one four years ago and it was a nightmare and she had her two older daugthers to contend with,not 2 toddlers and a baby which is what we would have.

Starr-glad your ok hun,wow not long now,cant wait to hear your news soon.

Kj-I am loving reading your posts hun,infact I log on for a daily read   I reckon you ought to keep an online diary so we can carry on reading when your little girl is at home with you,real heartwarming stuff.so happy for you.Hope dh gets better soon hun.

Moomin-you ok hun

Doods-how you feeling chuck?? Agree with you about tv producers-thought she was a bit harsh  

Vil-Dont worry too much about the toothbrushing babe,as long as you make sure Bertie holds the brush every day at wash time he will start to learn,Oli used to copy me,mind you at first he was more interested in shoving his brush in my mouth   

Donna-hope your monkies are behaving themselves  

Billie-lovley to hear from you hun.

Anyone heard from Nothern Lass 

Looby-you back from centre parks yet??hope you had a good time.

Candy-sorry to hear your two lovlies are suffering.Have ou tried a few drops of tea tree in their bath,its a natural antiseptic and helps to soothe,we use it on Harry's nappy rash  

Jo - you ok hun?? hows your gorgeous girlies doing??

Big hellos to Minkey,Morgan and anyone else I have missed.

Kelly x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies  

we are off to florida on friday morning and I'm at work tonight so I'm not sure when I'll be able to pop in again!!

Packing is so much easier for a summer holiday, Myles has only been skiing so it will be a big difference for him, hardly any clothes on, rather than 4 layers  

KJ - I am so, so pleased for you, everything sounds wonderful. I presume you will be one lovely happy family when I get back. Make sure you look after yourselves as well as littlie.  

Vil - as long as the brush is in the right place, thats always a good start, Myles used to brush the mirror!

Candy - I hope your boys are improving, I know who to ask for advice when its Myles' turn!

I'm off shopping now for all of the last minute things.

Does anyone have any ideas to keep Myles entertained on an 8 hr flight

Love to you all

Oink  x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

Oink - have a fab time on your holiday!

KJ - keep us posted on your littlie news, its so exciting to hear all about it

Candy - poor you, hope the boys aren't suffering too much with it all

Kelly - good luck with the move!  

Hi VIL - nice to hear from you

We are fine here - my sickness has got so much better all of a sudden - i finally got to take Agatha to her music class yesterday for the first time this term which was great.  Ans I am taking her to school myself today as well!  I have spent the morning ringing round for removals quotes -  it's expensive!

Love to everyone else!

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Finally back on line... a week without the net makes you realise how much you use it!!!!

Will try and catch up but you lot can chat  

KJ have loved reading your updates ... Been thinking of you all week and each time get a lump in my throat... Who would have thought when we both joined this site 4 years ago that 11 Oct 07 would be the day we both become mummies!!!  Littlie sounds like such a  cutie... Sending all 3 of you loads of love xxxx   

Candy aww poor J and L  the pox is nasty. Hopefully the ever helpful ladies on here have given you some tips.. Hope the boys feel better soon xxx   

Donna hope the boys sleeping improves soon.. sounds like you're having a really tough time of it lately.

Kelly.. good luck with the house search.. i know how full my house is with just 1 bubba coming.. heaven knows how much you'll have with 3 and Oli!!

Minkey... glad you're feeling better honey xx

Oink.. enjoy your holiday.. Florida is one of my fave places.. great this time of year too with all the Halloween stuff xx

VIL.. More teething trouble for you too.. hope Bertie is ok. Have you got a date yet for the next go ??

Doods Happy Belated Birthday!!!  Can't believe about that woman from Bringing up Baby is just acting a role!! She made it sound like she does it every day.. mind you will still watch tonight!! xx

Hiya to Looby, Billie, Charlie, Shazia and everyone else i've missed xxx

All ok here.. getting very excited and scared at the same time    Am ready now... finally packed my bag yesterday, made up the crib and we sorted out the car seat so we don;t become one of those couple we laughed at outside the hospital struggling with their seats!!    Pram arrived and is assembled so all set!!

Love to all

Starr xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ooooohhh Starr your section is so close now I am so excited and this may sound silly but a little jealous, I was in your shoes this time last year -  I want to do it all again  

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Starr - it's so close now you must be so excited, sounds like you have everything under control!  I am so excited for you.  You will be fine - it's perfectly normal to be abit scared too! x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

Candy, how are Jacon and Lucus?

KJ, How is it all going with littlie? I hope it is all going smoothly

Starr how are you?

Minkey I hope the sickness is still staying away? did it go away with Agetha?

Kelly how are you feeling hun? anymore sickness? hows the house search? will you be looking in a new location?

VIL I hoep bertie gets over the teething soon its horrible isn't it

Hello to everyone I have missed

I can't belive my babies are 1 next month the last 6 months have flown by 

Donna x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All!!

Well 1 week to go!! Hopefully this time next week she'll be in our arms.. Feeling quite emotional today..i suppose it's all finally sinking in that this IS real and it WILL happen!!

Donna i don't think you're silly.. it's very sweet and thanks for all your thoughts xxx

Minkey.. still no sickness.. that's good honey xx

Kj how's Littlie doing.. has she come to your house yet??

Am off to Lakeside later just to get some final bits for bubbs... Last shopping outing for a while me thinks!!

Love to all
Me..xxx

oh ps if you're interested check out the xmas meal thread... been a prob with the original venue... see what you think xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr - hope you enjoyed your shopping.  I think its normal to feel so emotional after everything you have been through to get to this point - but you will meet you gorgeous little girl in one week, it really is happening!  

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - hope you enjoyed your shopping  

Just popping in to say hello and to say I haven't forgotten you all, but things are not brilliant here at the moment, have just found out although I have been signed off work by my dr, I am only getting paid for 4 weeks from work and the remainder is going to be SSP.  No one  told me until today, so you can imagine how I am feeling at the moment

Also my Dr has told there is no way I am well enough to go back to work at the moment and in fact it would do me more harm than good at the moment, so going to have to scrimp me thinks - tesco value food for the month or so

And to top it all off DH is at risk of redundancy as well - so life is pretty c*** at the moment

And I am also waiting to see a specialist to - but should get appointment any time now as classed as an urgent case  

Love to you all and hope to be back posting again properly soon

xxxxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Im sorry I have been AWOL for a few weeks, things have been pretty hectic for me, Kerys had her operation and the next day my dog had to have an operation to remove a massive tumour from her stomach, she is ok but she is such a big dog (german shepherd) and her and Owen are like best friends we just cant keep her still so her stitches keep splitting and she has now got in infection in the wound, its a nightmare.  Anyway Kerys had an appointment with the consultant who did the op today, they are really pleased with her, she is now in her Ponseti boots, they are awful and I feel terrible looking at her and feeling sorry for her when things could be so much worse, she has to wear them for 23 hours per day for three months and then just in the nights until she is about 2-3.  At least its winter so when we go out I can cover her with a blanket so that nobody gawps at her.  Im not feeling too good either, although im back on the pill my periods are awful, for the first 2-3 days its practically running down my legs (so sorry for TMI).  Its really draining me and im finding it awfully embarrassing, it came through my jeans in the hospital today i had to tie DH's jacket around my waist so no-one would notice.  Has anyone else experienced this or got any tips for me.  On a more positive note, Owen has settled into school really well and the girls are now sleeping from 10pm to 6am which isnt too bad.  Im also going out tomorrow night looking forward to a few glasses of voddie! 

Also I have made friends with another triplet mum, she had her babies 10 days after mine were born at the same hospital and we live about 3 miles away from each other, its great that we both understand what the other is going through and we share tips, its fab.  She has three girls too, natural conception, you may have seen them in the news of the world about 2 sunday's ago, hers caught really bad infections whilst in SCBU and were on life support machines for about 11 days.  They are very luck they survived.  I also made a friend through this website with a lady who was having triplets and she was having them in my local hospital as its the specialist one in south wales so I visited her whilst she was in and she gave birth to 3 boys yesterday.  Everybody seems to be popping out 3's recently.  KELLY BEWARE!!! LOL

Moomin - Hope your ok hon, things always come together dont they, big   for you.

Starr -  I know exactly how you are feeling, i was the same, really emotional and I couldnt believe that it was really happening, sometimes I look at the girls and I cant believe that they are really mine!  Have you decided on a name?

KJ - What fantastic news, im so so so happy for you, I know you and DH are going to make fantastic parents, that little one of yours isnt going to want for anything!

Kelly - Lovely to see you on ********, im a beginner so still finding my way around.....

Hi to everyone else I have missed, hopefully I will be a regular again soon!  Right im off to make Owen's sandwiches, iron his uniform and do my hoovering before it gets too late.

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Jo -  good to have you back, how was your holiday? Glad to hear Kerys is doing well and I am sure her boots don't look that bad.
I will have to find you on ******** now  

Moomin - sorry things are tough for you at the moment, I don't know what your appointment is for but I hope you hear quickly and can get things sorted.  

I have put the boys down for a nap but they are monkeying around   There are very good at going down at night so I guess I can handle a little chatter during the day  
Boys had a really good night last night slept from 7 till 5:30 had a bottle then slept till 7:30 WOW!!
They helped to feed themselves there readybreak this morning - oh the mess    

Hello to everyone else, better go the boys are getting louder

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Donna - my appointment is for the PND


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh ok thanks Moomin I wasn't sure if it was for that or for something else.

Can I ask what they have tried with you already? what is the hope that the consultant can do? PM if you would prefer not to write on the thread

I am not being nosey its just that I suffered for a while myself although fortunatly for me it was mild compared to others like yourself. I had great help when I was going through it and I would like to try and help you in anyway that I can.

have you suffered from depression before?

Always here to lend a shoulder even if I can do nothing else

Donna x x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Here I am FF worst member at keeping in touch..don't know how everyone else finds the time, then I do go to post and it wouldn't let me, so I actually typed this a few days ago and luckily saved it! I haven't posted for so long I won't even attempt lots of personals, sorry!

KJ - you win the prize for posts that make me cry! I am so pleased for you and DH that everything has worked out, roll on the day you bring her home and she's your daughter forever.

Kelly - CONGRATULATIONS, the advantage of being so far behind on all the news is that I found out you were pregnant and your scan news at the same time so saved the tension of knowing if it was 1,2 or 3! Meant to ask if you live near York as think it was u who said you'd been to railway museum?

We are all fine, except for coughing and sniffing. Can't believe Grace is 3 months old, time flies. Watched the Great North RUn on tv and was thinking this time last year it was me and now I have a 3 month old daughter. Made me dig my trainers out and on sunday I ran 1.5 miles which I was happy with after a year off! Grace is full of smiles which light up her whole face. Thomas is her favourite person and she is already ganging up with him against me! A few times I've told Thomas to be a bit more gentle with her..but he turns round and says 'yes but she likes it, looks she's smiling!!'. Been to a parenting group this morning which was nice as got to meet some mums with babies the same age, to date all of Grace's friends are 2yr olds! can I join the list of FF people who have been in paper? Signed Grace upto join the library when she was 4 days old and they rang me a few days later to say she was the youngest person to join. Ended up in 2 local papers (incl front page of 1!) and on the local news. Thomas very impressed and kept saying to people did u see me on television? DH most embarrased as when he went back to school some of the kids were saying 'was that your wife and kids on tv!' Think he was nervous as when they came to film us I threatened I was going to mention his bosses name and that he hadn't give dh paternity leave!

Will try and post more frequently and gradually catch up with pms. 

Love to all, N. Lass x

PS Billie - we must arrange to meet up soon x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Well I finally managed to do a photo of Thomas and Grace, not the best one we have but the only one of this laptop at mo as other laptop is being repaired...least you know there really is a little girl called Grace! 
Love to you all x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Where are you all?....see I'm just showing off because I can post again! I am supposed to be planning a workshop for tomorrow as was talked into delivering a workshop at a conference . I should be planning that and expressing milk...although Grace isn't too keen on taking bottle from DH . Already planned to meet at Ikea for tea afterwards, least I am guaranteed that one person will be keen to see me!

Thats definitely it from me tonight  x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Love the photo


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi NL - love the photo, glad to hear you are doing well, sounds like your babies love each other loads, how cute.  My DH watched the GNR on TV too & was saying similar things.  The friend he ran it with is trying to persuade him to do the London marathon with him in April - I had to gently remind him we hope to have our hands full next April!!

Felling quite sick again today so that's all for now

Minkey xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everybody peeps

Sorry I have been cack at coming online,Im just so busy lately and feeling sick as a dog is not helping,ontop of the sickness I have a nasty bug.Just cant seem to keep on top of anything lately,feel useless and also kind of guilty as I dont feel I am totally enjoting this pregnancy,I know its early days but I am still wrried about how things will be when the baby is born.sorry for that !!! hormones.

Michael is doing over time tonight,he works at east midlands airport,he called me to say there were armed guards checking him in tonight and there was no where to park as theres about 400 family members waiting for a flight full of soildiers who have been in Iraq,he said its a lovely sight to see so many peeps waiting for their loved ones,very emotional,just thought that was nice.

We are looking at a house tomorrow,not too far away but I would have to do the school run in the car,not quite sure if we can afford it but we will soon find out as we have ours valued on tues. 

NL-Great to see you back hun,love the pick,no Im not near York,just visit sometimes cos I love it there.

Minkey-sorry to hear your feeling sick today hun

Starr-I can remember the week before my section,I was all over the place,must admit though on the day I was very calm and having a laugh.so happy that soon you will be holding your baby daughter in your arms.

Kj-loving your posts,makes me well up everytime.

Moomin-hun Im so sorry things are knocking you when your already so down,I really hope Richards job will be safe and that you will be ok money wise.Remember where I am hun.

Donna-sounds like Ryan and Callum are doing fab at night hun,well done.

Candy-hows your spotty boys hun??

Jo-aww bless you hun,My periods were awful after the twins,I was on the verge of going to my gp,sounds very similar to you,eg the gushing etc,not nice is it hun.Please talk to your gp,dont suffer on your own hun. Hey those boots will be off before you know it hun. 

Right I think thats all I can remember.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Kelly, how can you not worry about how things will be, you would be a super human robot, after all having 3 under 1 isn't going to be easy practicality wise, but as said before if anyone can cope you can, have you got one of those baby carriers ? hope the sickness eases soon, let us know how the valuation goes

Starr not long for you, can't believe its nnot many sleeps to go, before no sleeps  can't wait for news

NL great to have you back on line, love the new picture, Bless Grace and you guys getting in the paper, any pics on the web ?

Thanks for asking after the boys, they are good thanks, Lucas still looks very spotty as he got it very bad, but Jacob apart from the couple he scratches, you can hardly tell thankfully... glad its over, took him and Lucas to the model village yesterday, DH had gone to watch the footie, was great fun

Moom hope Richards job is ok (((hugs)))

Donna are you and the boys ok ? how is the sleeping, sorry not read too far back

Nick, so glad they are pleased with kerys, your poor doggy, 10 till 6 Nick thats fabulous, well done you !!

Love to all Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Candy so happy that the boys are feeling much better. Model village sounds fab.. we used to go to one when i was little (no idea where??) I loved it.

Kelly i think a few wobbles are perfectly allowed honey... You're gonna do fab. How was the house??

KJ hope you enjoyed your day with Littlie by yourself... ouch to Dh's finger.. your buggy sounds a temperemental as ours... Got this fear that i'll be out on my own and will be stuck as it won't go up or down!! S'ppose its practice eh!! Are you seeing her today??

NL  lovely to see you.. the pic is lovely.. of course we believed Grace existed!!

Jo.. Aww Kerys will be ok.. she's so little she won't remember.. Hope the dog feels better soon as well. 

Ok brain  gone now.

Am off to Kent this morning to collect the 'Family Crib' It's about 45 yrs old and every baby in my mums family has used it!! My great aunt re does the mattress, blankets etc for every new arrival and it looks like new. Mind you the only problem i've got it that this kid's got about 4 beds already!!  Mind you this one is so pretty that it can live downstairs and be shown off!!

Love to all

Me xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

NL - Great to have you back on - twice too! Sounds like you are all doing so well. In paper & on TV too, very impressed! Did Grace take bottle OK? I do hope so! How was conference? Wow good on you for a 1.5mile run! I thought of you on the GNR day  
Hope the colds get better hun. 

Candy - glad the boys are getting better, hope Lucas improves more and more with each day. How are you? Is Dh getting home Ok times at mo? Is J feeling tip top now? 

Jo - Oh that boot will be off in no time you see. But i can understand how you feel. We get so protective of our little ones don't we and hate to see them in any strange ways or discomfort so it is only natural to feel anxious about it.

Moomin - Hope that appointment comes around quickly for you and all pans out well with Dh job, lots of    to you. Did make me Lol   at tesco value foods for next few weeks! Farm shops or market for veg is a good one and real old school butchers for meat - be surprised what you can do on a shoe string love! But savour the thought of the big treat you can have when you are back at work and earning! Love to ya all x

Starr - you make me well up. It's so close so exciting! And close to Iduna's Birthday so i remember all those last bits and the calm but anxious but relaxed but panicked moments!! Enjoy your last few days of anticipation and crib sounds fab! Not long till she'll be in your arms hun.

Kelly - hey you are totally allowed to have some anxious moments hun. But as the others have said you'll be great! Cos you are great! How is house going? Good value for yours i hope?

Minkey - oh hun sorry you are feeling sick again. Has it stayed or passed? Do hope all improving for you? Housiesness Ok?

Oink - Hope trip away is FAB and you are sunning yourselves in Florida. Somehow me thinks you are having the greatest time ever!

KJ - How are things? All going very well I hope? All very emotional I am sure and very exciting. When is her first day and sleep at home with her Mummy & Daddy?

Doods - can't believe that about the Bringing up baby thing! I saw she is band from appearing at a baby show - Tommee Tippee had asked her to appear and the show said a deffo NO NO to that   woman!! She really a bit of a fake, this week she left them crying while they went out for a meal - derrr why bother be there if your going to do nothing then? I know I know it is only TV and cut well and staged to some degree but I was shouting at the TV!!!  
How are you doing hun? Work OK? Life good? Lola love her swimming? Glad your birthday was great.

Donna - How are the boys doing? How are you? 

Love to those not mentioned, Tomsmummy, VIL, Billie, Looby - How are you?

We are good and SOLD our house at last!! Yippeee. Now on the trail to look for a new one. Scary and exciting as these things are, precious memories here (been here 10yrs and in the village for 14!) so odd to move on, unless we can find something in the village, mmmm now that woud be nice.
Can't believe Iduna's cutting another tooth - well i can cos she's shown all the signs but it looks like a canine is on it's way, I was expecting the first molars but no missi wants to be different! Spotted a lil tell tale sign while out shopping today and DH had a good look too said i wasn't seeing things after all!
Got her 1st pair of shoes today!      looks so grown up! She has ickle feet only a 2.5 bless! She is crawling properly now not the old buttlerfly movements she was doing and also walking with her walker - she wants to go outside so needed some early/first shoes for that! What an occasion  .
Well Dh working a weekend and late again! Good that business is busy but it's been very relentless this last few weeks. Poor boy. He's hopefully off some of this week to house hunt and celebrate a certain young lady's birthday  So excited and emotional about it.
Colds are still hanging on a fair bit - errr. Dh still coughing so on inhalers for a while - blooming MS making it worse! VIL - do you get told that/find that too?
I must go get some dinner I'm starving.

Love to you all,
Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have just typed a really long post and lost it all, aaaaaaaargh. To tired to do it all again but wanted to say big hellos to all. I have been reading but not much time to post these days, will try and catch up with personals tomorrow. x x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie to say

[fly]  HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY IDUNA [/fly]

For Wednesday as I won't be back on before then.

D x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

Im feeling Blue I'm so tired and really struggling getting the 3 girls up fed, dressed and ready to get owen ready for school, no matter how much I sleep I just cant shift this feeling of tiredness, i cant be bothered to do anything. Anyone else felt like this after having a baby with an older sibling?

Happy birthday Iduna for tomorrow, like I said before all the best people are born in October


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello 

Am having a bit of a wobble... My neighbour lost her little boy 2 days before her due date( think she had placental abruption) This was about 6 years ago, but i keep thinking about it. We're so near yet still so far. 
I know the chances are very slim, but this fear keeps coming over me and i can't fight it. Bubbs is moving well and i've had no pain/blood so no signs of problems. Used the doppler (ta VIL!) and heartbeat is strong as ever. Do you think that you would get a warning of any major problem??

Sorry for the me moan...

xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Starr - relax hun but it is natural to worry. Keep up with the Doppler and mentally noting the movements. Sorry that your neighbour had such a late loss, how totally devasting but thsese things are very rare indeed. If you feel in any doubt and stresses why not call your midwife, she'll understand and support you however she can I'm sure.

Jo - sorrry you are feeling so tired - are you aneamic? If your periods are that heavy it will be taking a lot out of you. Can you get to GP as soon as poss. I'm guessing they might be needing to sort both issues, don't you? Take care hun, you are doing such a marvellous job, can't imagine how tiring it must be without the possible aneamia too!

Doods- thanks hun!!    

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
Sorry I'v ebeen a rubbish poster lately, lots going on with family and stuff.

Can't believe congratualtions are in order - Doods and Kelly!  way to go girls!!  It's amazing that so many ladies on this thread seem to have had natural bfps second time round!

Starr, Jo - big hugs to both of you.  Starr hun - it's so normal to be terrified right up until you see your baby in your arms, even without knowing such a tragic story.  Jo - so sorry you're feeling blue  - if you can talk to your gp or hv, maybe that will help a little.  Is there any way you can organise your day to get a tiny bit more rest?  

oh flip, there goes robin.  so much for a long catch up post, eh?!  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Jo,

I often feel like that and I only have twins.
I think it is probably natural that you are tired but with your heavy periods I would get it checked out to be sure

I hope you feel better

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey starr - snap i'm having a wobble too..different in that its about this giant step we're about to take on thurs and how we're ripping littlie away from everyone she loves  so not worrying in the same way as you but a wobble nonetheless and totally natural
hun, everythings gonna be fine..OKAY? *OKAY?* believe it sweetie please
heres my hand, hold it tight, not long now,here we go marching on to be mummies together     

loadsa love

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

what KJ?  littlie?  whassgoinon?  Is littlie coming to you after all?  wow that is soooooo fantastic.....blimey, I don't post for a few weeks and now it seems like your life is turning around......just skootling off to see what's been going on while I've been away....


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Starr - please don't worry there is absolutely no reason that the same thing will happen to you.  Keep up with the doppler & feeling the movements & all is well xx

KJ - And you too misses - she is only little, she will not remember this part of her life & think of the best life she will have with you.  And it's not everyone she loves - she loves YOU both too. x

Chins up girlies, Mummies you will be.

Minkey xx

PS - Talking to over for today


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy first birthday Indua for tommorrow

I hope you have a great day Charlie, what do you have planned

Love Donna, Callum and Ryan x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

​
Enjoy your special day with mummy and daddy​


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Well I can't top those amazing boinging mushrooms but just wanted to say happy birthday to a special little lady..,...
*  Happy Birthday Iduna!!  * 
Hope you have a lovely day with mummy and daddy
xxxx Kirsty, Robin and Oliver xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY IDUNA!!  
have a lovely day!

love
kj x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IDUNA hope you all have  a special day   

Starr its natural to be worried but it will be fine, try and relax and enjoy some rest while you can.   are you all ready?

KJ wow cant imagine how exciting and nerve wracking it must be for you, I am sure that Littlie will adapt to her new home and mummy and daddy in no time and you will be one big happy family. I am so happy for you all and cant wait to hear all about her.

Jo sorry to hear you are feeling blue, def worth seeing the gp, I had same and thats when they found out my thyroid was out so def worth checking, but I don't know who wouldnt be tired with your life, you do a great job as it takes me an hour and a half to get 2 kids out for school run!!

Morgan how are things with you?

Donna hope things are getting a bit easier.

All fine here, had parents Ruby anniversary on Sun and was so proud of how well kids behaved, Tom was the official photographer with his new camera and tripod and Olivia charmed everyone, had no chance to chat as she was grabbing and running but still had a great day. Really busy with work and life so being a crap poster but always read your news. xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Iduna


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Starr - good luck tomorrow, all will go smoothly hun. Not long now and she will be in your arms staring up at her mummy & daddy! Enjoy every moment.

KJ- Good luck tomorrow, hope all is as amazing cos she's gonna love being with you. You are her mummy & daddy and she loves ya! Enjoy it lovely, it is here at last!


Thanks guys! You are great! 
Enjoying our day off to open some pressies in a mo and swimming lesson later on. Do feel quite emotional!

Much love Charlie xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Just popping on to wish all the very best of luck to Starr and KJ.  Tomorrow is a big, big day for the IUI Girls with two new, very welcome IUI Babies!!!  I'm sure you'll both be fantastic at winging it just like the rest of us    

Thanks all for the teeth cleaning advice (for Bertie, not me, I am quite good at cleaning my teeth).  You all made me laugh with your tales of brushing windows etc.  

I've got a bit of news too...  We're gonna start TTC again this month.    I'm excited and nervous and I promise to keep you posted.  

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx

PS - Charlie - Poor DH.  I don't seem to get colds with my MS.  Had a bit of a going-blind-in-one-eye episode which was a bit scary but it sorted itself out again so I'm a happy bunny again.  Belated happy birthday to Iduna.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Best of Luck to KJ and Starr who will both become mummies tommorrow

Enjoy  

Donna x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Iduna!!!!!​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok am feeling better today!!

Thanks for all the lovely messages yesterday.. esp KJ... Your message made me cry.. was really touched esp with all you've got happening around you    
Am so excited for you tommorow too honey.... 11oct07 is a good day!!

Been to the hospital today for my pre op check. All ok, got to go in at 8.30 (need to call 1st though!!) Op could be anytime from 10.30 onwards....

Sorry no personals... brain is total mush.. so lots of love to you all


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Starr - 100 bubbles blown your way!!

VIL - you weren't  belated hun, it is today! Fab news you are TTC from this month, good luck. Glad your MS is good and stayed good. Dh is just having a bought of colds infecting but usually he's fine. All Brain scans are looking v positive so may be just the way it is afecting him @ mo or nothing to do with MS (more likley to be the pressure of running our business without me in it and being toooo busy to rest any  with lil missi to add to the picture!!). 
   For you this month.


KJ - Love to ya!  

Morgan - great to hear from you. How is the house? You all OK?  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Iduna xxx

Starr


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Starr glad all is well, try and sleep tonight hun    

I can't wait to here your news

VIL     for you this month

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Such and excititng day today -  I am sooooo excitied


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Me too! Keep logging on for news, but I know it's way too early really   

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Nope no news yet, will let you know when I hear something and if I am out (Popping to park later today), will text Louby and see if she can let you know as I know Kimw ill be very busy !

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

News this way ------------------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116131.new#new


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

A new list for Starr & Keemjay!!!! HURRAH!!!

*BUMPS* 

Jed - EDD 23/01/08
Anne-Marie - EDD
Appleton79 - EDD 16/03/08
smcc - EDD 04/04/08
Minkey - EDD 07/04/08
Doods28 - EDD

*BABIES 
January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05

*April*
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

VIL - best of luck with TTC this month    

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Wow congrats Starr! Great to see you and Keemjay in the Oct bunch!

Minkey ta for list. How are you hun? Is sickness ok at mo?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Charlie - thanks for asking I seem to have good & bad days but the good days are getting more frequent.  I am managing to get out & about much more now which is great & Agatha can get her social life back!  I have stopped taking the cyclizine now completely as I am managing without it.

How is the house hunting going?  

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Minkey

So pleased you are off meds and feeling better more often, I do hope it keeps improving for you. Bet Agatha is best pleased to have mummy back in action more often too, bless!

Seen a few houses and more to see. Boy it is madness isn't it? Saw one not far from your new aboad but not to be. Hope to see one today and two on Sunday. Hopefully we'll see one we love soon. Also hope to hear how fast our chain is needing to move, although postal stike may be buying us some time!

Is your's chugging on nicely? How are you doing?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

No - it's not!  Will pm you


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Minkey - Oh no!! Tell me when you can. That sounds terribly worrying. Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry Charlie, I had to rush out - well  no real need for a pm really - the house has quite bad subsidence & to fix it is just too big a job for a pregnant lady, so we have walked away.  Looks like we will be out of our current house on 9th Nov so we are trying to find somewhere to rent up there instead until we can find another house we want.  

I feel fine about it - we have to be practical at the moment.

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone

Minkey, Glad you are feeling better sorry about the house but sound slike you have a good plan.

Charlie, Hope you find the perfect house this weekend.

Candy how are you and the boys?

Starr I hope you are well and will be home soon

KM, hopefulyl littlie ia keeping you rushed off your feet and you wont have time to post  I am still so pleased you are a mummy      

Dood's how are you?

Jo, how are thing with you hun? you were a bit down last time you posted/ pm if you want

Kelly how are you? hows the sickness?

I am off to aerobics later ( in a bid to loose the increasing jelly belly  ) looking forward to some time out even if it is to exercise  

Love to all I missed

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

right, i feel i can post on here as am officially a mummy  starr hope to see you here really soon too!

well its all going really well so far..night one was fab..8-6.30 (tho she moaned at 3 but i ignored it as per instructions from FM!) she had a slurp of mlik at 6.30 after giving me a very odd look indeed and then slept till 8! last night she woke at 12.30 and had a little milk, then nothing till 6am, then another slurp and slept till 7.30. so far easily manageable
she's been a complete angel, well almost! she's been happy pottering about the house and garden, the park and the swings, she's eating fine and having her naps. she does look for us if one of us leaves the room or pop upstairs..she stands at the stairgates and calls 'alloooo' i'm surprised she hast been more unsettled really, maybe its to come 
only thing is she isnt great at sitting in the pushchair, she struggles and keeps turning round and signing and saying 'please' cos she wants food..my fault, i kept feeding her titbits round the shops the other day. she's just going to have to get used to the fact that i walk alot but i fear we might have some screaming ab-dabs whilst she learns!! i dont want to be constantly giving her food to keep her quiet but perhaps its the lesser of 2 evils....she wil walk really nicely holding my hand but its slow and isnt practical all of the time!
this avo we're meeting my mum and sis in our local park ..just so they can see the living breathing child instead of just photos..they are going to burst if i dont let them see her...littlie prob will hardly notice them she'll be to busy toddling about so it should be fine..

cant remember who asked but unfortunately i cant share her name on the board just in case...its a farily unusual spelling so it would be obvious if someone 'happened' to come across it..unlikely but i cant take the risk....

jo - i have to quickly tell you i dreamt about you the other day, no idea why! we met in some hotel with your girls and owen and i was trying to give you advice about kerys's talipes and her boots she has to wear..i've no experiences of talipes so i dont know why on earth i dreamt about it! very strange!

minkey, sorry to here about the house, but good ews you're feeling so much better

charlie - hope Iduna enjoyed her special day..was she spoilt rotten!?

VIL and moosey  for your tx

hi donna 

right better go and relieve dh, i was only meant to be popping upstairs to get dressed quickly 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Kim, I am so going to enjoy logging on each week to see your news, please continue to tell us everything ! So great reading how things are going, fingers crossed it carries on being smooth and she gest more used to the pushchair x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for asking after us Donna, we are great thanks, at 10weeks things just feel into place, Lucas as I may have said before is a complete dream, I can now put him down for daytime and bedtime naps (Although last night was a struggle, but he has recently had his 2nd set of injections) and as hes found his thumb, hes well away, which frees up so much of my time for Jacob and the house !  Hope areobics went well, more energy than me !

Good luck VIL

Starr can't wait to hear from you

Louby you ok ? very quiet ?

36 how are things with new nanny 

Minkey sorry to hear about the house, hope you find an even better one soon x

Charlie how was her birthday ?

Morgan how are things going ?

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Aerobics was fab but i am flagging a bit now  

KJ please please keep us posted I love reading every detail - maybe start a little diary thread? then you could print them out and keep them for her - just a thought  

Better get Callum his dinner, Ryan has already had his   the boys doesn't stop eating

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Lovely to see your update KJ - keep posting them!

Starr - hope you are home now - look forward to seeing a piccie!

Minkey xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi peeps

Sorry for not being around,been really struggling lately.We were also in A&E last sunday with Harry,he was screaming non stop and he never cries   so after much checking him over and observation on the short stay ward they sent us home,he has been a little niggly on and off all this week and then last night when Michael was doing overtime (typical) Harry was really bad again ,so I got all of 2 hours sleep. When I got up after a kip this morning Harry's ear has exploded with loads of gunk,called A&E for advice and cos they are sssooo busy we have decided to dose him up and go to the docs first thing in the morning.

Got a really busy afternoon today too as its my nieces 13th party   she has invited over 40 12-13 year olds GOD HELP ME !!! Im incharge of doing the hellium balloon displays,that'll teach me for working in a card shop 2 years ago eh ??!! always get picked for that job  

Starr-fab news on the birth of your daughter Daisy hun   

Kj-So glad all is going well hun.Keep logging on when I can to catch up.

Loads of love to all you lovlies,sorry I cant keep up anymore,feel poo about it!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Kelly,

Poor Harry sounds like he has a nasty ear infection, I hope the GP sorts him out tommorrow  
How is your pregnancy progressing?

KJ and Starr I hope you are both well

VIL and moosey I am not sure when you are starting tx but sending      thoughts your way  

Back tomoorow for a longer post of to have a soak in teh bath now

love to all

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly why don't you call NHS direct for advise, they will get a gp out if they think its needed, sounds like he must be in lots of pain, so worth doing honey thats what they are there for x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All.........

Well i'm back again.... So far so good. Daisy is beautiful and really very good... so far.  Mind you her wide awake time seems to be about 1-3 am at the moment. I think my daughter (can't believe i can write that  ) is an owl!!

The birth was slightly traumatic... I thought that a c/section meant they come out really quickly so after about 25 mins i was starting to panic!! They were pulling and pushing me around. Apparently she was in a really awkward position. Finally got her out and i was so relieved to hear a little squeal!! Lots of tears and many tissues later i finally met my baby... The rest of the op took ages as i had lots of scar tissue from the myomectomy and my bladder was all stuck!! All ok in the end. My mum was in the waiting room expecting me to be back in an hour or so... Nearly 3 hours later she was panicking. She knew the baby was ok.. so she though something had happened to me!! Finally saw her as i was wheeled up to the ward!! Cue more tears.    

After that all was ok, had loads of vistiors and lots of pressies already!!  

Will try and catch up with everyones news soon... KJ did read your bits.. Littlie sounds perfect!!

Love to all and thanks for all the good wishes..

Me xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr yet more tears from me, Daisy looks so pretty x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Starr,

Daisy is just gorgeous, congratulations again.

I love her picture she is so scrummy  

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw look at her pudgy little cheeks...bless..tears here too 
sorry to hear the section was a bit of a trauma, hope you're not tooo sore
dont overdo the visitors 

lotsa love 
kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a quickie to let you know I havent dropped off the face of the earth, im still feeling really low at the moment, been to see GP today and has given me some antidepressants but im really scared to take them, the list of side effects is humungous, apparently they can affect your judgment when you drive and you cant drink on them which considering its my birthday on Friday and my mum is having the babies all night i was looking forward to a vodka or 20!  Anyone else taken citalopram?  If so how did they effect you?

Thanks girls.

PS - Starr your daughter is beautiful
KJ - Congratulations, your posts have had me in tears of happiness for you


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr - she is absolutely gorgeous, sorry you had a bit of a rough time of it.

Jo - hope you are OK hun xx

Had a hospital apt today & heard the heartbeat for the first time which was fab   

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh fab you've heard the heartbeat minkey 

jo - sorry to hear your so down..cant help on the anti-d's i'm afraid but sure somebody will be able to help. sorry if this sounds a bit of a lecture but i hope you are finding time to eat properly and look after yourself - it must be really hard with all you have on but you have had a really tough preg where your greedy 3 bubbas will have gobbled up everything they could from you, and  now you are looking after 3 babies +Owen so you MUST eat well and take a vit and mineral supplement or your going to suffer with lack of the good stuff to keep you going. you might be lacking in something vital which could be making you feel down. i'm not making light of the fact that the doc has prescribed you the anti-d's..he must have had a good reason to..but if you're worried about taking them, or if you dont think its what you need then try an alternative route first....i've tried to type this a few times and it still sounds like a lecture but i've got to get to bed as am pooped , hope you get what i mean  


sorry copied this from the friends thread

all going very well here..we've slotted into this family life thing very easily..tho its going to be a whole different kettle of fish once DH is back to work in 2 weeks time  
littlie has just settled right in, she's a cute little character, full of fun and mischief. she had her first dig in the garden this avo, liked her little spade and fork till she saw Daddys and then had a bit of a tantrum when she wasnt allowed his  she loves the veg patch and stands by the raspberries saying 'pease/pease' aw
she met up with Max for the first time this avo too, at our local park..was a lovely moment, i really hope they will be buddies in the coming years
we were thinking we'd go swimming tomorrow till i remembered i dont have a swimsuit!! planning a trip to town to buy one while she naps tomoz and then we'll go wednesday instead!

love to all

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks KJ - To be honest I didnt go into the doctors saying that i had pnd I just wanted to have my blood count down because when I was in hosp after having girls (and during) I was anemic but I hate taking iron tablets so as soon as I was discharged i stopped taking them, i thought that perhaps i am still anemic and needed to take iron so thats what i initially went for, then i just burst out crying cant believe i did it to be honest but there was nothing i could do.  I understand what you mean and I dont think its a lecture.  I have talked to my mum about things and she is going to try and help out more (like she isnt already doing enough for me) MIL hasnt done anything, although she does have owen most friday nights she hasnt seen the girls for over 2 weeks and she only lives 5 mins away from us, she hasnt offered to look after them for me to get some sleep or even have a shower so DH has promised to have a word with her and she if she can offer me one afternoon or morning per week.  I also want to try and make a regular thing of going swimming or for a bike ride because sitting on my big fat bum feeding babies all the time isnt doing my weight problem any good either.  Im going to try this route before i take the tablets because to be honest Im really scared of them!  It sounds like your settling into family life with littlie just perfectly, you sound so happy you and DH are going to be fantastic parents to that little girl, she isnt going to want for anything.  Well done you.

Minkey - Congratulations on your scan, there is nothing more reassuring that hearing that little ticker is there!  Glad your feeling a bit better too.

JO

Right im off to bed now yes 12.35am! have to be up for 6am feed then get owen to school.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all.

Minkey, fab you heard the heart beat

KJ, I did laugh at you not having a swim suit   I have to come to the next meet up I have to see littlie she sounds just gorgeous  

Jo, sorry you are feeling so low but please don't dismis the anti d's. I really didn't want to take them but eventually gave in and I am glad I did. I only took them for a month then I weaned myself off - I know I should have taken them longer but I really didn't want to.
Has the doctor tested you  for b12? I only ask becasue when I went to the doc about pnd he checked my levels (simnple blood test) and I have a b12 deficency. It  means I have to have an injection every 3 months but lack of b12 can make you aneamic as its the b12 that absorbs the iron. lack of b12 can also contribute to depression which I think mine did
Just a thought
feel free to pm me

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Starr, me in tears to. She is beautiful  

Kj sounds like you are all having a great time and looking forward to the next installment  

Jo sorry to hear you are having a rough time. Kj is right about vits and mins though and also have you had your thyroid checked as my prob started after I had Tom and that made me feel really tired, weepy and couldnt cope a lot of the time. St. Johns Wort is also very good as a natural anti depressant . MIL's are just rubbish in my book, mine hasnt seen her grandchildren in weeks and knows nor seems to care about there well being!! I gave her some photos recently of kids and she just said Oh what do I want those for!!!!!!!! Hope yours can help out a bit though.

Minkey great news about the heart beat, are you going to find out the sex?

We are all fine although Tom is getting tired from school and beginning to play up and Olivia has become so clingly that I am finding she wont be left without tantrums when I see clients. All very stressful and not sure what to do, is this a clingy age ( cant remember) she is 16 months.


Hello to everyone else have a great day


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jo i'm glad you got  my drift..re the iron..you can get it in liquid form, comes in sachets, can't remember the name, spa something or something spa..my friend who is a midwife recommends it for her ladies

help -where can i find wellies in size 3?? pref not pink or with some hideous tv character plastered all over

i watched in the night garden for ther first time this morning, what a completely weird programme, i'll come back later with my analysis of it 

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - I have the same problem with wellies - Agatha was a size 2 when she needed them, I got some nice (plain red!) ones from our local independent shoe shop if you have one you could try?  Otherwise John Lewis often have them if you are near one of those - but generally finding plain, non-pink ones is not easy without spending a fortune  .  Aigle make them if you google the name but they are pricey...


Tomsmummy - yes I expect we will find out the sex, although I am already convinced that it is another girl.

Minkey xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

KJ and Starr I hope you are both doing well. Starr I hope you are not over doing things after your section

Well I am CD 36 and still no AF   I did a test yesterday but BFN so I am not sure what is happening

Candy I hope your boys are behaving  

Jo, How are you feeling?

Kelly how are you hun, are you suffereing with M/S

BIG Hello to all those I have missed

Donna x x

p.s just wanted to sedn a big hug to moomin, I am thinking of you


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

donna - thanks for the hugs hun, still plodding along, back at the drs again tomorrow, not expected to be back at work now until January

starr - daisy is absolutely gorgeous, hope you are ok and not doing too much, sorry to read that the c/section was so traumatic.

kelly - hope harry's ear infection clears up soon

Kj - glad all is going well with littlie, when megan goes swimming each week, all she wears is a disposable swim nappy and a wet suit to keep her warm and we have had no probs at all

Candy - how are you and your gorgeous boys, hope they have recovered from the chickenpox

Nickjo - have pm'd you

Big hello to everyone else that i have missed

have got my mum here this week, which is lovely as has taken the pressure off a bit, and she has spoilt megan rotten, even bought her her first pair of shoes yesterday, she has got some little pink shoes with a buckle and a ickle bow on the front and megan loves them

had some photos taken with venture on friday and have got our preview with them this friday, but we are not buying any of them, just going to be walking away with our free one, as they are so expensive.  had some photos taken on monday with a local lady and had the preview today and the photos were fantastic and ended up spending £400 - but have got 5 prints for that and a large photo in frame as well so very pleased.

Still struggling with not being well, but I am seeing a specialist in 2 weeks time, so hoping things will get better then,  Back at the drs again tomorrow for my appointment and also megan has got her mmr, then off into work as i have got an occupational health appointment to.  oh the joys !

right better go and chat to my mum, dh is away tonight, so it is a girlie night here


xxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Just checking in really.  Am dropping Agatha off at her grandparents this morning as Dh & I are heading up to Suffolk early tomorrow morning to look at more houses.  We have to be out of our house on 9th November we think.

Hope everyone is well & has a good weekend.

Minkey xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Katie Rose, hope you have a wonderful day at the Farm and a great day tommorow at your party, sorry we can't be there

      

Lucas & Jacob xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy birthday Katie I hope you have a lovely day, sounds like you will

Love Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Wanted to do a seperate post for Jo,


 Happy birthday Jo, Hope you have a lovely day

Love Donna, Callum and Ryan


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE          

Sounds like you have a great weekend planned.

Have lots of fun!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thankyou   

xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Looby,

Sorry I'm late in the day for this...

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE ROSE!!!!!!!! 

Enjoy your special day with mummy and daddy! Hope you gt spoilt rotten!

Love Charlie & Iduna xxx

PS ta so much for card love Iduna xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE*   

*have a lovely day* 

 love kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Katie!!

Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Belated     to Katie and Jo   .

Hope you both had a lovely day and were thoroughly spoiled.

Sorry I haven't been on but wanted to let you know that the scan went well. One little bean jumping around like mad. Scan puts me at 13 weeks but I know I'm 12 as I felt O - oh well!

 and   to everyone else. Off to watch the rugby so no personals.

D x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oops Jo, sorry i missed your Birthday 

 *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*  
hope you had a lovely day and managed to have a good few  in the evening 
hope too that you're feeling a little brighter

Minkey - hope you've had some house luck 

great news doods  

moomin - well done for not getting sucked into venture-land...glad you got some nice ones from someone else  aw bless megan getting new shoes..i LOVE childrens shoes but not really liking many of the ones in littlies size in Clarks at the mo. i didnt want to change her shoes just yet, want her to keep something familiar feeling on her feet but i think she;s going to need some soon as she's already a 1/2 size bigger then the ones she's wearing..thought a couple of weeks wouldnt hurt..did buy a cute pair of trainers in Next tho...couldnt help it  wasnt planning on her wearing them yet but she found them in the basket and keeps asking to put them on 

all going really well here still..she's settled so well and knows her way round everything - we're getting used to her little ways and interpreting what she needs..ie food or sleep. it really helps she can express her wants - she says please if you're offering her something she wants..and shakes her head if its something she doesnt want..by a process of elimination we get there! going to grandmas house for the first time tomorrow..just for a couple of hours..my bro might pop in too which would be lovely  can't wait to see her toddle round the garden where i grew up and play with my old toys which mum keeps for visiting children...
we had littlies sw visit on thurs and she was really happy with everything. our sw visits this week and then we have an independant reviewing officer visiting the week after...
we went to the beach on wed and had a luuuurvely time in the sunshine...she was really happy paddling and making sandcastles and eating sandy sandwiches and chips. she loved doing circuits of the groynes and generally wore herself out so much she fell asleep in the backpack when we went for a walk...was a truly wonderful day  

love to all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim, the beach sounded just perfect, love the fact she fell asleep in the backpack, don't envy the person with it on there back though, although I am sure shes quite light x

Look forward to seeing osme of the pics moom, thanks for asking after the boys they are great, DH worked yesterday (Hence not going to Katies party) so my mum took J to whipsnade with his nephew and I had so much todo, so Lucas and I did the shopping as cupboards were bear and spring cleaned the upstairs.

Did I tell you Jacob bit Lucas last time we were shopping   hes never ever bit before and its not like I made him sit in trolley, I let him walk around help me which he loves and he asked to go in the trolley while he ate his grapes.... I think he was pretending to be a crocodile, but still ............ it really hury Lucas, I took him out of trolley and really told him off and he burst into tears, so 2 crying kids and miles away from the frozen food isle to take pain away from Lucas, was awful as on my own.... any tips on if he goes to do it again ? don't say bite him back as I can't do that !

Looby how was katies weekend, Jo sorry I missed your birthday tox

Must dash


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw poor Lucas  my advice is dont make a big thing of it..they easily cotton onto what riles you at this age. I would say in a very firm voice - 'we don't bite people J - mummy doesnt bite you does she?' and then move right away from him (rather than putting him anywhere) and make a little fuss of Lucas (or whoever his next victim may be ) 'oh dear that must have really hurt, poor you Lucas, mummy kiss it all better' then carry on as normal. if J is upset then he can have a cuddle after you've fussed Lucas and try and get him to say sorry but again no big deal if he doesnt...
hope it was a one off, but it is totally normal for his age..they dont know what they're teeth can do sometimes 

been out with Littlie in the VW camper this morning..what a moment  she enjoyed it for all of 5 minutes and then fell asleep 

kj x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya,

Just a quickie. KJ so glad it is all going well - sounds perfect. Are you still looking for wellies for littlie? I was in Dechman (or whatever it's called) today and noticed that they have plain wellies in red, blue or funky purple.

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for tips KJ, will try and play it down a bit, rather than being mad of such, hope it doesn't happen again though  awwww campervan, need piccies ! x

Love to all


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Belated happy Birthday to Katie and Jo 

Kj sounds like you are having a fab time with Littlie, glad she appreciated the camper van   

Candy thats good advice from KJ, its awful isnt it but very common, Olivia got bitten by her best friend this week when my friend was looking after her.  I think its something they all try and thankfully not that often. 

Minkey hope the house hunting went well

Rotten weekend here poor Olivia has been vomiting all weekend   Seemed a bit perkier before putting her bed so hope she is on the mend and hoping we escape the bug.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me!!

Well you were right peeps,it was an ear infection that Harry had,his ear drum burst in the end,poor little tinker. He is a bit better now apart from major teething along with Lilly too   

To be honest its all getting a bit much lately,I feel like all I do is feed,change nappies and the babies take up so much time that everything else is such a mess.I used to be such an organised person and I think thats why I am finding it so hard lately.They never sleep at the same time in the day unless I go for a walk with them (which I do daily) but as soon as I get in the door one wakes up shortly followed by the other,along with night times being pants at the mo too cos they are both full of cold.I have dosed them up with Medised tonight so Im really hoping they sleep better tonight.

I sound so selfish and awful but I want to try and enjoy this pregnancy but at the mo I dont have time to even remember Im preggers.. some peoples reactions on that have got me down too,oh just slap me silly!!!!

Sorry for the moan.

Jo-sorry I missed your birthday hun.Sorry that its all a bit muc for you lately too,I can understand why your holding off on the tablets hun.Big hugs. As for the iron -I also have probs taking it but I find taking the Ferrograd ones much better as they are slow release,dont know if that wuld help.

Starr-love the pic of Daisy hun,hows life treating you as a mummy??

Kj-awww the beach trip and camper outing sound fab.

Minkey-glad all is well with bubs hun.

Doods-glad your scan went well.

Moomin-thanks for pm hun,one back at ya soon.big hugs to you babe.

Ok so thats all I have time for cos Lilly is waking   sorry peeps,be back as soon as I can

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Kelly sorry you are having tough time lately its is very hard when a child is ill but when its both it is very hard to manage you are only human  
Your children and you come first so forget all the other stuff (I really should take my own advice) for now it will all slot back into place plus you have to slow down as you ARE pregnant to.
Sorry you have had some negatve reactions to your pregnancy, some people just don't think do they  
I hope Lilly and Harry are back on the mend soon, have you tried teething powders? you can still give calpol/medised with them to   Oh and bonjela thats another one of my favs for teething.
Imfact had tp give Ryan a teething powder last night when he woke on pain and he went back off to sleep after.
Are Harry and Lilly rolling around yet? or crawling? I found teh boys were happier pnce they were moving so I hope you find this to once they start getting about.
Fell free to pm when ever you want - I know being a twin mummy isn't easy plus you have Ollie and your are pregant so you are en titled to find this hard from time to time.

Jo how are you? I hope you had a nice birthday and got spoilt rotton

KJ Littlie seems to be settling in like a dream glad SW meeting went well

Starr are are you and Daisy?

Candy I think KJ advice is spot on I would have said the same thing - Hope it was a one off though

Moomin how was your appointment?

Hello to everyone esle, I have my neice and nephew satying and they want teh computer

Donna x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello!!!

Sorry been a rubbish poster!! Been managing to read but no time to post with the constant stream of visitors bearing gifts!! This is one spoiled bubba already!!

Things are going pretty well. Feeding is fine.. No real pattern yet but it is early days. Sleeping is ok.. she actualy managed a whole night in her moses basket last night for the 1st time!!

Still can't quite believe shes mine and theres not gonna be a knock on the door saying...'ta for looking after her, we'll take her now!'

Pete is besotted and not happy to be back at work today... just emailed him some piccies. Will try and resize some for the gallery later   

KJ loving the littlie stories... she sounds like such a poppet xxx

Katie hope you enjoyed your birthday... hopefully you got our card...xxx

Jo happy belated b'dy to you too... 

Kelly aww poor harry xx

btw hats off to you 2.... how you cope with 3 or 2 amazes me... Daisy is a full time job on her own!!

Candy... poor Lucas...Think kj's advice is good... All my neices and nephews have done the biting thing. Ta for the pressie.. it's really lovely xx

Right gonna post this now before i loose it. Love to all not mentioned

xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh yes piccies please starr   glad all is going well. she we have a spoilt little girl too..the gifts just keep on coming..all my mums friends have been beside themselves with excitement and new things arrive everyday  and a friend of mine bought a SACK of clothes round for when she's bigger - all lovely NEXT stuff..

kelly - am not surprised you are cream crackered hun, you've a lot on your plate just now. look after yourself  poor Harrys ear 

had the most lovely day yesterday..we went to my Mums house to visit with Little for the first time..she was sooo good and took it all in her stride..both my bro and sis were there too and she was quite happy sharing out all her toys with them. We took her in the camper again...she LOVED it..her carseat isnt safe in the back seat so she's up front with dh and being so high she can see everything thats going on. when we left my Mums, she was wearing this little beany hat she'd stolen from my mum..she looked like a skate-boarder..then she insisted on wearing her pink and yellow daisy sunnies..so there she was in her car seat in the front of the camper looking like goodness knows what, pointing at the CD player for DH to put her nursery rhymes on and then started dancing and clapping her hands and performing, and blowing kisses as if to her adoring fans.my mum had tears rolling down her cheeks it was sooo funny. she wore the sunnies all the way home even though it was dark, and i had to fight the hat off her to go in the bath! oh days like that are what you dream of...

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping in to say  Hello and to say I am reading but not up to posting again at the moment

donna - my appointment is next Thursday with the specialist and I am dreading it

Kelly - you know where I am if you want a chat

Right that is all for now, will find out about Dh's job on Thursday at 1pm just keeping everything crossed that he is not made redundant - not sure how I will cope with that at the moment (will worry about it if and when it happens)

Love to you all and I do think about you all


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Sorry moomin I though you had an appointment on the 19th  

Starr and KJ great to here from you, I can just imagine littlie sitting upfronmt in her sunnies   I ownder if she looks anything like I imagine 
Starr sounds like you adn Daisey are doing brill, I hope you are recovering well

got to dash I have to feed neice and nephew now I have my boys in bed

Donna x x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry I've been such a rubbish poster lately. I just don't seem to have the time or energy to do anything at the moment. All I do is take my son to school and come home and lie on the sofa til it's time to pick him up again!  I'm not sure how you all do it.

Firstly, a belated congratulations to KJ and Starr on becoming mummies. Your little girls sound so gorgeous.  
KJ- Littlie sounds like a real star to have settled in so quickly. You sound so happy to have her at last. I don't know the full story but it sounds like you have been through a lot - you deserve all the happiness now.
Starr- Daisy looks perfect and it sounds like you have it all under control  

Doods- Congratulations on the scan and getting past the magical 12 week mark.

Kelly- Take it easy and don't be too hard on yourself. All the little jobs can wait for now. I'm not sure how you do it being pregnant as well.  Poor Harry with his burst ear drum- that must have been very painful. 

Moomin- Sorry to hear you're not feeling too well. Not sure what is wrong but hope you feel better soon. Hope you get good news on Thursday about DH's job- that must be very stressful.

Candy- don't worry about the biting too much - they all seem to go through some sort of hitting or biting phase. 

I'm ok but as I said very tired. Also I seem to be getting a lot of headaches which I'm not sure but may be a sign of dehydration. I keep drinking loads of water but then I'm on the loo every 10 minutes  
All you twin ( and triplet!) mummies seem to have sailed through your pregnancies. My doctor has scared me as well with all these stories about premature births and how I must rest and not do hardly anything after 20 weeks. How much did you all rest?  And how much weight did you put on?? Sorry personal question! He has said I need to put on 40-60lbs    that seems like an awful lot to me!

Hi to all the others.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Jacob is still in bed ! keeps asking for Daddy and if I go to get him, he says;

"Go away mummy, I don't like you, I want Daddy to get me"

Sorry Jacob but Daddys at work 

"I don't like you"

lmfao, I thought that stage was teenage years  ....  he's often said go away, like go away to the kitchen mummy.... but the I don't like you part has come from mixing with older kiddies at the farm playground as at the farm the other day, he kept saying, I don't like people ! when he was being crowded on the tractors etc  ..... I know he doesn't understand what it means.

Smcc, sorry your dr has put the frighteners on, hope the girlies can answer your questions, don't apologise about posting you must be whacked.

Starr, adore the photo, but we need more ! don't you apologise for posting either sweetie, its hardbut she is yours honey hehe

Thanks to all on support re-biting

Moom, hope all goes well Thursday and you get the news you want

KJ the story really made me smile

Morgan you and the boys ok ? Louby tell all about Katie's party

Northern Las, can't post again unfortunately, but sends her love

Kelly ((hugs)))

36 you ok ? Minkey ?

Love to all


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

Thanks for asking after me Candy - I am fine - sickness is still here in the mornings & evenings but generally during the day I feel OK.  

I am frantically trying to sort everything out to move out of our house on the 9th November, there is so much to arrange.  We are going to move in with my parents at least until the new year, we saw a house we really liked on Saturday but he won't take less than the asking price for it & it has been on the market for quite some months - the market has fallen in that time & he is being unrealistic    Really frustrating as this is the third one that looks like will come to nothing & I doubt anything else will come up before Christmas now - it's getting me down, I just want somewhere nice to live  

Not really showing yet, or feeling any movement, I thought I would feel something by now with a second pregnancy - any indication ladies?

Love to you all, sorry rather a me & winge post!

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry I havent been around much, i am reading just dont feel up to posting at the moment, im still feeling down   and finding it difficult to fit everything into my "awake" hours.  Thanks for all your birthday wishes, hopefully i will be feeling better soon and able to do personals but I am thinking of you all.

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

to you Jo xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry you're still feeling down Jo..big   to you

just had to share this whilst i popped in..just found littlie sitting in the washing basket happily playing with all  my pegs..she turned round and gave me the biggest grin, melted my heart 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All... just a quickie before i jump in the shower before Missy wakes up...

Jo honey, so sorry that you are feeling so down    i think you're doing a fab job. Hope you feel better soon xxx

KJ loving the Littlie stories.. all those toys and she likes the pegs eh!!

Minkey.. so glad you're feeling better. The house saga sounds tricky, hopefully you'll get something sorted soon. 

Donna.. i'm impressed the twins and your neice and nephew.. you must have loads of energy!!

Candy.. Sounds like life is fun for you at the mo... long may it continue!!

All ok here... think i did too much over the last few days as last night i had loads of heavy bleeding and more pain than before... it's all eased again today. Will take it easy i think!!

OK stupid Starr alert. I ordered these lovely announcement/thankyou cards on the net. Was really excited when they came yesterday.. until DH noticed that it spelt Missy's name wrong Dasiy!!  So stupid.. so got to order some more   

Have put some piccies in my gallery!

Love and mwah's to all xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Jo and Moomin -   wish there was something I could do to help.

KJ - How lovely. Littlie sounds like a little star and it's so great how quicky she has settled in. Is DH back at work now? Sounds like you are having lots of fun together.

Candy - Is Jacob talking to you yet?

Starr - I'm afraid the 'babybrain' doesn't get any better! Daisy is beautiful and well done you getting showered before lunchtime! Someone sent me this quote when I had Lola 

Babies: A handy way of disposing of unwanted cash and filling up free time, while cutting down on unnecessary sleep, curtailing a demanding social life, and curing a neurotic obsession with person hygiene.

so true but so worth it!

Minkey - Sorry to hear that the house hunting isn't going well. Hopefully the right house is just around the corner waiting for you hon.

Charlie - You have gone quiet hon - are you busy househunting too?

Sarah - Sorry can't help with any of your twins questions but glad to hear that you are keeping well hon.

Donna - How are you hon? Are the boys sleeping any better now?

Kelly - Hope poor Harry's ear is getting better. You are doing great hon and you will have more time to enjoy the pregnancy as the twins get bigger and more happy entertaining themselves.

 to anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr - soory but laughed out loud about the announcement cards  bet they werent cheap either..i looked for doing littlies but in the end did them myself and got them printed on photobox...

love the pics 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

DH's job is safe     

He didn't get the promotion to team leader but they are keeping him on doing his current job but with a different job title - one person has been made redundant.  So relieved that the waiting is over.  One less thing to worry about !


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay moomin... that's great news... should take away some of your worries!! xxxxx

KJ.. hmm yes was expensive mistake... didn't think of doing it your way!!  

xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just been taking a peek in the gallery and Daisy has just melted my heart. She is absolutely gorgeous Starr!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all

Well I just want to say thanks to all you lovlies for your lovley words,I am feeling a little better now,I have just tried to concentrate on little bits at a time and then things dont feel so bad if that sounds crazy. I have managed to stay ontop of my washing mountain for a whole three days now.

Looking forward to sat cos my sis has got Harry,Lilly and Oli overnight and me and Michael are off out to dinner for my b'day and then we get to have a full nights sleep with no little interuptions,bliss!!!!

We have ended up test driving a bigger car today,seat alhambra,its really nice and I made sure we gota good deal. On the house front I really dont think we will be ble to afford a bigger mortgage,and also there is nothing around in our price range so Im not sure what were gonna do.

Anyway thats enough about me


Moomin-oh hun I bet your both so relieved,dead happy Richards jobs safe. well done.

Jo-so sorry your feeling so low,dont worry about personals hun,we are all here to help-no matter what.Big hugs.

Minkey-aww hun I really hope that guy see's sense and accepts your offer.

Starr-aww love the piccies babe.As for the doing too much   sit down and take it easy,remember you have had major abdominal surgery,your recovery will be much slower unless you rest!!!!!!!

Kj-shed a tear when I read your post about littlie and the pegs,I would love to see your face when you see her doing her little cute things.bless her

Doods-cant believe I missed Lola's 1st Birthday,so sorry hun,did you all have a lovley day ?

Candy-oh I remember those times well,Oli used to yell that at me in public,he soon grew out of it though,little tinker.

Sarah-ignore your gp trying to scare you hun and please dont worry about your weight,I never kept track with my pregnancy,as long as you feel fine and your scans are ok theres no need to worry. All I know is that I weighed less after delivery than I did the day of egg collection and thats after having 2 babies lol. Rest when you need to hun and take it easy,any questions just yell.

Donna-thanks for the tips hun,got some teething powders today   they are both niggly.I have given them some medised before bed today again. How are Callum and Ryan hun Are you feelign a bit better lately cos I know you were a bit   a short while ago  

Right I think thats everyone ,gonna go and eat some raw mushrooms (new craving  )

Lots of love

Kelly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for asking after us Kelly, I am feeling fine at the moment so I think that must have been a blip - the tiredness really gets to me sometimes. Ryan is really desperate to walk and shouts when he is in the buggy and pulls at the straps. he is getting there with is walking he is a determind little fella  
I am trying to get everythign orgnanised for there birthday I can't believe they will be 1 soon  

Jo, we are here when ever you need us hun  

KJ, littlie sound slike a perfect little angle

Starr, sorry about the mix up with the spelling that sounds like something I would do - glad you could laugh about it though

Candy, how has Jacob been lately?

Sarah as Kelly said don't let your Dr worry you. I think I put on about 2 stone when I was pregnant and I have no idea if that was a enough or too much. If your scans are all good then thast the main thing.
Rest when your body tells you to but I would reccomend going fro a walk aleast once a day just to have some exercise as this will help you with the birth and your recovery - but don't worry if you don't feel up to it   As Kelly said if there is anything I can help you with as another twin mummy (feels good writing that) then please ask away

Starr off to look at your pics now  

Kelly glad I could help - I hope the teething powders are good for you did you get Ashtons adn Parsons? I gave Ryan one at bed time tonight as he as a top tooth coming adn it is giving him soem trouble  

Night all

Donna x x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Kelly/Donna- thank you for your words of wisdom. It's so nice to be able to speak to people who have actually been through it. The doctors here in America are so overly cautious about everything, they always tell you the worse case scenario just to scare you.  Glad you are feeling a bit better Kelly and keeping on top of all that washing- I seem to have mountains of it with just the 3 of us    Have a great birthday and enjoy your night out at the weekend.  
Donna- glad you are feeling more on top of things too. Your little one will be walking before you know it. It all goes so fast doesn't it?
When you have a mo- could you send me a list of what items you bought for your twins and whether you bought one or two things. I'm not going to buy anything yet but just want to start thinking about it. Thanks a lot.

Moomin- so glad to hear that DH's job is safe. that must be such a relief.

Jo- sorry you are feeling low at the moment. You have a lot on a plate so it's only natural. Look after yourself.

Minkey- Glad the sickness is starting to get a bit better. Are you managing to eat proper meals now?  Godd luck with the house hunting.

Candy- any more biting episodes?

Starr- Had to laugh about your birth announcements. That is defintely something I would do  

Having a very low day today. My headache turned into a migraine last night so have felt awful all day. Also felt nauseous as well.
I wish I could get to that 'bloomimg' stage    and enjoy this pregnancy after waiting so long for it. I felt great all through my pregnancy with my ds, but then I was 7 years younger then!!    Sorry for the moan.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Sorry Moomin I meant to say yesterday that great news about DH's job hopefully things are on teh turn for you now hun    

Sarah I will pm you a list when I get a min I will try later today.
If I remember rightly I did start to feel better around 18wks when I was pregnant with Callum and Ryan

Sorry no other persoanlls I am not dressed yet and I need to run the hoover over before SIL x2 and there children get here


Donna x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Moomin - fab news about DH's job!

Starr - oh dear, just the sort of thing I would do - don;t expect to get your brain back will you   

Love to everyone else, sorry I can't stop.

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

not had a chance to catch up yet but love and   to you all.

We have been madly house hunting so time has been slipping through our hands and every spare mo has been talking and talking about what to do! Everytime we think we have found something it turns out to not be right. Hoping something will sort very soon. Minkey - how are you getting on with it all (will read back when i can)?

Love to you all and sorry for my absence!! Will return to full power soon.

Miss you all.

Much love, Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Charlie!

To save you reading back - we are currently still in negotiations to buy a house near Hadleigh.  But we haven't agreed on a price yet & it may become a sticking point.  I think we will end up paying more than we want to (but not what he wants   but we do not have time on our side with this baby on the way.  We move out of this house on the 9th Nov & are going to live with my parents until Christmas when hopefully we can move into this house early in the New Year or we will have to rent - I need to get up there by then & register with doctor/hospital etc, don't want to leave it any later than that!

It has all been far more stressful than I imagined (I was way too naive  )

Minkey xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Thought I would jump in for a chat today! Still really can't quite belive I have finally got that BFP but woke us this morning with cramps, seems to go off and then come back when I have gone to the loo. I am only 4 weeks so do you think this is being pg or just something else?    

Thanks girls
Emma xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

Comgratulations on your BFP

I would worry to much about the cramps, pregnancy symptoms are exactly the same as af so it doesn't mean anythign bad is going on. everything is moving around to make space for your baby so don't worry about any twinges.

Has your clinic booked you in for a scan?

Donna x x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Donna,

Thanks for have made me feel more at ease now I guess its coz I want everything to be ok I am worrying!!  

They have booked me in for a scan on Thurs 8th Nov this can't come around quick enough for me really I can't wait just to be told that everything is ok!!

I still can't quite believe that its happening xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again Emma,

You better get used to it casue once you have your scan you will be reassured for a week or so then be worrying again till the next one, where you will be reassured again for a few weeks etc etc well thats how I was  

And it doesn't stop once they are born either  

It will sink in more once you have your scan and see a heart beat (or 2 or 3  )

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Candykidd - & huge congratulations on your BFP!!!  As Donna says period like cramping is common in early pregnancy, I got it up until about 12 weeks both times, but I know how unnerving it can be, but try not to worry!    Good luck for the scan, the time always drags between them, but it's really not that long.

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Donna just had to say I adore your latest picture 

Must dash though love to all Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Candy,

it was there cousins 2nd birthday and it was fancy dress   everyone went with a halloween theme as it was easiest


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone and your right I guess I will just have to get use to the worrying!!      

still at least now I have something to worry about!!     

Emma xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

just deleted my post twice, and so frustrated and tired now. 

So briefly

Daisey is gorgeous

Happy Birthday kelly

Congrats Candykid

Hope you get the house Minkey

Charlie hope you find a great house

Moomin great news abourt Dh's job

Donna love the outfits

Jo hope you are feeling better, you really are doing a great job

Kj sounds like you are having a fab time

Will pop back soon but I read and think of you all often


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Congratulations Emma and welcome to the board.  It's so much easier said than done but try not to worry about the cramps.  They're a really common symptom of pregnancy - if scary! 

Moomin - Grat news about DH.

Starr - Daisy really is very beautiful.

Quick update is that we're officially on a 2ww!  We thought that we were going to have to miss this cycle because we were in Centerparcs but we were lucky and I ovulated late so we were back home in time.  Since then Bertie has been taking my mind off the waiting by throwing up on me hourly.    Poor little man finally seems a bit better now but there's a funny smell around me - maybe it's bath time!

Better dash cos my brother and firend are dropping in.

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Quick one..

Minkey - oh poopants that isn't fair. Hope the miserable old man sees sense soon so you get the lovely house! We go swimming near hadleigh - i feel a coffee meet up coming on   !

VIL - good luck for 2ww hun all crossed and tons of        to you guys!! Hope Bertie gets well soon, poorly boy. xx

Missed Aussiemegs boys birthday - if you read at all hun, happy birthday to Connor and Rhuari!!

Will catch up soon.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening,

Charlie - well he has budged a bit so it is looking more promising.  He has actually come back with a price for us which we would be willing to pay but are letting him stew and hope to get a bit more off it yet    Coffee would be fab. How is your search going? x

VIL -     to you, when is test date?

Tomsmummy - good to hear from you

Candykidd - hope you are trying to be calm!!

Donna - it is indeed a fab piccie of the boys

We have had a productive weekend taking down lights & mirrors etc off the walls, we also moved all my potted plants to my parents as they cannot go into storage.  The house is really looking packed up now, I will be very sad to leave it we have such lovely memories here, but it is the right time to move on for more room for a new addition.

My sickness continues to improve as well which is fab.  We have a week away on the 12th Nov & I am really hoping it stays good for then.

Off for a bath & early bed now though - still get really shattered & Agatha wasn't having any of the "extra hour in bed" this morning because of the clocks going back so we have been up since about 6am.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck VIL

Minkey just posted to you on other thread, will you be moving in with the olds ?

Cx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

please please let me post....not writing any more incase it doesn't work


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

It worked honey x /waves


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

VIL good luck for your 2ww       when do you test?

Minkey   I hope he comes down in price that would a load of your mind, good luck with the move in with your parents.
I hope your sickness stays away

Hello Charlie  

Candy hope you and the boys are well

Emmahope you are well and staying calm

Hello to starr and KJ I hoep you little ones are keeping you busy

Ryan is grabbing teh keyboard so I think it is time to go

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

[fly] Happy 1st Birthday Lainey [/fly]

if you are reading this - otherwise Shazia can you pass on the message  hope you all have a lovely day - where has the time gone?

Kelly hon  to you too. Hope you had a lovely night and a good sleep. We had a lovely day for Lola's birthday thanks - went to softplay with 2 of her little friends and they had a ball (in the big kids bit  )

VIL - Sending you  for your 2ww. Hopefully Bertie will have a little brother or sister soon. Hope he is feeling better too. we have just had the same with Lola - poor little mites (and poor us with the EEC washing mountain  )

Minkey - Glad the house man is moving in the right direction. Hope it goes smoothly from here.

Charlie - Any luck with your house hunting hon?

Donna - How are the boys doing? Are you getting more sleep these days? Lola has been up for the past few nights with wind - thought she was over that stage! She has had a bit of a virus so I hope it's related to that. Love their costumes - did you use superglue to get them to keep on and stay still for long enough for a photo  .

Candy - Is Jacob talking to you yet or still acting like a moody teenager?

TomsMummy -  to computers but good to 'see' you.

CandyKid - Hello and welcome to the worrying world of pregnancy and motherhood. I thought it would be easier this time but I still worry about everything! Roll on the next scan.

NL - Hello 

Jo - How are you hon? And how are the girls. I meant to say I saw the little boy I know who had the same op and boots as Kerys. He is now down to wearing the boots at night and has lovely little dancers feet (and the boots didn't stop him getting about either). Hope you are ok hon. 

Moomin - Good news about Richard's job. At least that is one less thing to worry about. Hope the appointment went well and they can help you.

Sarah - How are you hon? Hope you are blooming 

Starr - How is your little star? Hope she is being a good girl for mummy and you are enjoying every minute hon.

KJ - You've gone quiet - I guess Littlie is keeping you busy. Hope you are having fun and enjoying each other. Has she got new shoes yet?

Love to anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

long time no speak!

Hope you are all well, I have lots to catch up on! 

All is well with us. We went on our first family holiday two weeks ago. We had a fab week in Dorset and we had great weather. The children are fine - the colic has gone, but the teething has started! William has lots of teeth coming through. Charlotte is still gummy, but has started biting her hands, dribbling and is far more grotty than usual - oh the joys. Good to get it out of the way early though I guess! 

Hello   to everyone!

Liz
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Liz, I love your latest photo, they are gorgeous, Lucas is also gummy but won't stop putting his whole hand in his mouth so I am sure something will come through soon x

Lol Doods, he talks to me for 98% of the day  how are things with you ?

Happy 1st birthdya Lainey hope you have had a wonderful day

Good thanks Donna, thanks for always asking after us  

Minkey where are you going ?

Cx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All, 

Once again im sorry I havent been around much, and thank you to you all for your kind words, I am feeling a bit better, have my good and bad days, I still havent taken the AD's or been back to the doctors, im trying to resolve things myself.  I have decided to give myself a kick up the but and make myself realise I have four health children which I never thought I would and to just get on with it.  (well i will see how it goes anyway).

Candy - I cant stop mine putting their fingers or their hands in their mouth, Morgann is really bad she sucks her thumb all the time, so bad she had three blisters on it the other day.  I really dont want her getting in the habit because I know its really hard to break!  

Magpie - Glad you had a nice holiday, I think it does you the world of good to get away.  Sorry the teething has started so early but like you say better to get it over with.

Doods - thanks for letting me know about the little boy you know who has same boots as Kerys, she is getting on ok with them, I will be glad when they are only for night time use in January, its really difficult with clothes etc, she can only wear dresses or trousers with poppers around the bottom which is a bit of a pain because I had bought loads of lovely outfits with attached feet for the three of them now she cant wear them she is always the odd one out.....

Donna - Thank you so much for your continued support you have been a star!  Did Ryan get to type much?

Minkey - Great news about the house and im glad to hear that your sickness is starting to get better 

VIL - Wishing you all the best in your 2ww, i hope it goes as quickly as possible for you and you get a happy result at the end.

Kelly - I am so so so sorry I missed your birthday, I hope you had a fab day.  Seems I missed loads of birthdays in my absence, hope you can all accept my apologies.

Anyway new pics in my profile.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY LAINEY* 


when was kelly's birthday  

kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY LAINEY   ​
I think Kelly's birthday is not until Wed.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Thank you so much for your lovely birthday messages (especially Doods for remembering - thanks hun)      

We had two parties at the weekend and a lovely day yesterday. We bought her the big interactive iggle piggle which she loves - she is a huge in the night garden fan and its the only time she will sit on your lap quietly without fidgeting!!

Will post some pics later.

I know have been a rubbish poster but will try much harder from now on.

Thank you again       

P.s She took two steps yesterday too!!

Shazia and Lainey


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh shazia walking on her birthday, how lovely 
in the night garden, never did tell you my analysis..here goes..

the tombliboos..a 'care in the community' trio living in sheltered type housing..need help with personal care - teeth cleaning and face washing and appropriate pants wearing

makka pakka - an overweight care assisitant who needs a walking type frame as her knees are giving way..provides daily care for the tombliboos

iggle piggle - an dopehead insomniac (never goes to bed does he?) with childhood regression issues hence the blankie

the pontipines - a eastern european Amish type community with flatulance problems

upsy daisy - clearly a transvestite and frustrated actress..wishing she could be a cabaret singer

the harbooos, ninky nonk and plinky plonk i have no idea

the programme is the wierdest stuff i've ever seen and people said the magic roundabout was all about drugs 
gimme the teletubbies anyday 

jo - glad to hear you are trying to pep ypurslef up but dont exhaust yourself doing it..be honest with yourself about whether you are coping. i think you have done amazingly well thus far with 3 babies..give yourself a huge pat on the back, but do not struggle on needlessly. lecture over. the new photos are gorgeous!!

VIL - ooh 2 ww how exciting..sending      

gotta fly, theres noise coming over the baby monitor and we're off to visit Grandma today 
dh went back to work yesterday, only shed a little tear as he drove off  ..day 1 on our own was a success, roll on day 2! going to try out our local toddler group tomorrow..lady over the road takes her grand daughter who's a similar age to littlie so i'll have company which will be nice..nothing worse than walking into those places not knowing anyone 
big review meeting  tomorrow afternoon with an independant person coming over plus the usual sw's and our new HV..cross fingers everyones happy  HV sounded like a right drip on the phone 

love to all

kj xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ -      at your In the Night Garden analysis I think you are spot on!  Agatha loves it too - most bizarre!  Good luck with the visit you know you will be fine x

Shazia - belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Lainey!  Wow that year has gone quick!

Candy - do you mean where am I moving to?  

NL - hello!!! x

Minkey x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry - Just had to gate crash and tell Keemjay I laughed my butt off at the Night Garden analysis. Absolutely spot on I feel


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

hehe KJ, don't worry minkey read another of your posts that answered that one x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - love your 'In the Night Garden' analysis - made me chuckle, because it is so true - but M seems to love it


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies


Sorry if I confused some of you,I went out for a meal on Sat night but its actually my b'day tomorrow   I am a real witch     but a nice one  

Hapy belated 1st birthday Lainey -sorry I missed it  

Oh I am so glad I am not the only one with teething tots !!!! Roll on when its done eh ??!!

Kj-glad to see your spending your time wisely and vetting the kiddies tv progs   had to laugh.

Starr-hows that gorgeous girlie doing??

Donna and Liz-love your new pics    

Big hello s to the new ladies-will catch up soon I promise   

Moomin-how are you chuck??

Jo-glad to hear your trying to deal wih things hun,dont let it all get too much though.we are all here for you   Lilly is a thumb sucker too,at night she puts her thumb in the sleeve of her sleepsuit and sucks it till its sodden  

Hope everyone is ok ??

My 29th b'day tomoz and Im sure my sisters and my hubby are acting a little strange,my prob is I know they mean well but I hate suprises,drives me nutty thinking peeps are planning stuff behind me back,wow Im awful arent I ??!! Anyway I have never liked my b'day cos I end up giving loads of sweeties away to trick or treaters   dam it !!!

Happy Halloween peeps




Sorry to those I have missed,it doesnt mean im not thinking of you,must go to bed as Im creamed

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118676.0


----------

